# Libros prohibidos por el nwo



## napobalo (12 Feb 2022)

1984

Un mundo feliz


----------



## Kurten (12 Feb 2022)

"Y decirte alguna vez, por ejemplo, te quiero", Anaya editorial


----------



## Martin Leon (12 Feb 2022)

Tintín en el Congo.

No hay que irse tan lejos con esta chusma.


----------



## Progretón (12 Feb 2022)

Cualquiera de los vendidos en la Librería Europa.









Librería Europa - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Plandemista (12 Feb 2022)

Fahrenheit 451


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (12 Feb 2022)

Martin Leon dijo:


> Tintín en el Congo.
> 
> No hay que irse tan lejos con esta chusma.



Asterix en America.


----------



## Saludable-13 (12 Feb 2022)

Teo es negacionista y antivacunas.

NWO para dummies.

Plandemia para dummies.


----------



## origenes (12 Feb 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> "Y decirte alguna vez, por ejemplo, te quiero", Anaya editorial



"...estupidez..." No tengo ni idea, pero el título sería este:


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (12 Feb 2022)

napobalo dijo:


> 1984
> 
> Un mundo feliz



Los tengo...


----------



## Storico (12 Feb 2022)

napobalo dijo:


> 1984
> 
> Un mundo feliz



Los libros de Orwell fueron activamente promocionados por la CIA.


----------



## Covaleda (12 Feb 2022)

Storico dijo:


> Los libros de Orwell fueron activamente promocionados por la CIA.



Cuando interesaba.
Y de eso hace décadas.


----------



## emerico (12 Feb 2022)

Theodore J. Kaczynski - La sociedad industrial y su futuro (1995).
Es el denominado "Manifiesto de Unabomber". Unabomber explica en 1995 lo que está ocurriendo hoy. Tanto Unabomber, todavía vivo, en prisión con ocho cadenas perpetuas, como su libro, están malditos.
Para saber quién es Unabomber:








Theodore Kaczynski - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## rsaca (12 Feb 2022)

El Nuevo Testamento. Uno de los libros más revolucionarios de la historia de la humanidad. En serio.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (12 Feb 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Cualquiera de los vendidos en la Librería Europa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta es la respuesta correcta. Aunqye no todos los libros de ahí fueron perseguidos, pero sí es la única librería de la que se han quemado libros

1984 y Un mundo feliz se siguen vendiendo en El Corte Ingles


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (12 Feb 2022)

rsaca dijo:


> El Nuevo Testamento. Uno de los libros más revolucionarios de la historia de la humanidad. En serio.



El mas importante de la historia


----------



## Zbigniew (12 Feb 2022)

Los míos no están prohibidos, se los recomiendo.


----------



## bibliotecario3 (12 Feb 2022)

esto os sonara a chiste pero añadid la saga de harry poter y V de vendetta


----------



## napobalo (12 Feb 2022)

Los nazis tambien claro:

Mi lucha
El mito de los 6 millones
Los diarios de turner


----------



## Padre Pio (12 Feb 2022)

napobalo dijo:


> 1984
> 
> Un mundo feliz



-Catecismo de la Iglesia Catolica.

-El libro sobre la masoneria del Arzobispo Leon Meurin (una joya).

-"Sionismo, iluminados y masoneria". Guillermo Buhigas Arizcun, editorial Sekotia.

-La vida de San Antonio Abad, escrita por San Atanasio. (Merece una pelicula de muchisimo presupuesto).


----------



## Padre Pio (12 Feb 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> El mas importante de la historia



Toda la biblia.


----------



## Padre Pio (12 Feb 2022)

rsaca dijo:


> El Nuevo Testamento. Uno de los libros más revolucionarios de la historia de la humanidad. En serio.



Toda la Biblia y el Catecismo de la Iglesia Catolica. 

La luz del mundo.


----------



## Genomito (12 Feb 2022)

La rebelión del Atlas, de Ayn Rand


----------



## LoVeíaVenir (12 Feb 2022)

Bioenergética de lowen


----------



## dedalus (12 Feb 2022)

Que ni de broma. Pero la sola idea de imaginar a Manuel Fraga como un líder globalista de no me venga usté cun esas modernidades hace gracia.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (12 Feb 2022)

Guardad todos esos libros en un baúl, a juzgar la velocidad a la que evoluciona la cultura de la cancelación esos libros en breve valdrán como un incunable:

*Un colegio de EE UU prohíbe leer en sus aulas 'Maus', el cómic sobre el Holocausto que ganó el premio Pulitzer*









Un colegio de EE UU prohíbe leer en sus aulas 'Maus', el cómic sobre el Holocausto que ganó el premio Pulitzer


Es una obra que denuncia el genocidio judío y el nazismo de una forma tan magistral que es la única novela gráfica que ha ganado un Premio Pulitzer...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## napobalo (12 Feb 2022)

El libro de cocina del anarquista

Cualquiera que te ayude a hacer huelga de impuestos y no depender de una mierda de paga:

Padre rico padre pobre

El cuadrante del flujo del dinero

GuíaBurros Cómo pagar menos impuestos: Todo lo que debes saber para no pagar de más

*Mi primer libro de economía, ahorro e inversión: 1 (Educación Financiera Básica), María Jesús Soto Barragán.*


----------



## Hugiblue (12 Feb 2022)

Caballo de Troya (JJ Benítez)

*El opus dei lo leyó y después lo prohibió…


----------



## Minsky Moment (13 Feb 2022)

rsaca dijo:


> El Nuevo Testamento. Uno de los libros más revolucionarios de la historia de la humanidad. En serio.



Ya. Y el "Camino" de Josemaría Escrivá. No te jó.


----------



## Dave Bowman (13 Feb 2022)

Diccionario


----------



## KlatuBaradaNikto (13 Feb 2022)

Los diarios de turner


----------



## Axouxere (13 Feb 2022)

Es cuestión de tiempo que se prohíba o margine o criminalice al francés Houllebecq.


----------



## Padre Pio (13 Feb 2022)

Hugiblue dijo:


> Caballo de Troya (JJ Benítez)
> 
> *El opus dei lo leyó y después lo prohibió…



1-El Opus Dei no puede prohibir nada. No es el Gobierno. No digas mentiras.

2-Caballo de Trolas, menuda perdida de tiempo leer eso.


----------



## Ederto (13 Feb 2022)

"Teo se siente chica, pero sus padres le han dicho que antes de hacer nada espere un poco a estar seguro"


----------



## Ederto (13 Feb 2022)

que digo yo, para qué van a prohibir nada, si no lee libros ni dios!!

Ejemplo: fundacion de Asimov. En la versión de TV han hecho una masacre con la historia, nada que ver. Quién se ha quejado? cuatro frikis. Cuatro.

No lee ni dios, no hace falta prohibir nada.

Un día sacarán una versión de 1984 en Netflix con transexuales negros, en la que el gran hermano es el papa.


----------



## Turgot (13 Feb 2022)

napobalo dijo:


> 1984
> 
> Un mundo feliz



Los vi ayer en el Carrefour


----------



## Esflinter (13 Feb 2022)

Saludable-13 dijo:


> Teo es negacionista y antivacunas.
> 
> NWO para dummies.
> 
> Plandemia para dummies.



Toma vitamina C y métete un iman por el culo, polo negativo.
Estas tu para hablar de dummies


----------



## Esflinter (13 Feb 2022)

napobalo dijo:


> 1984
> 
> Un mundo feliz



Lo tienes en amazon, mamarracho histérico


----------



## Esflinter (13 Feb 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Cualquiera de los vendidos en la Librería Europa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son libros de los que quemaban libros, bien prohibidos están


----------



## I. de A. (13 Feb 2022)

“El tema de _Fahrenheit 451 _surgió de esta obsesión y del descubrimiento de un documento de 1790 que exigía a los bomberos norteamericanos la quema de cualquier libro de influencia británica en las colonias. El firmante de esa orden era nada menos que Benjamín Franklin.”

Ray Bradbury.


----------



## Ederto (13 Feb 2022)

Esflinter dijo:


> Son libros de los que quemaban libros, bien prohibidos están



pues si te enteras quienes están quemando libros y qué libros queman en 2022... igual te da algo.


----------



## octopodiforme (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## I. de A. (13 Feb 2022)

La Editorial Destino tiene prohibida una obra de J. Pla. En sus _Obras completas_ (sic), publicadas hace unos años, no aparece la _Historia de la Segunda República._


----------



## Triyuga (13 Feb 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Cuando interesaba.
> Y de eso hace décadas.



Joooder, cambian la cerradura, y no avisan...


----------



## wintermute81 (13 Feb 2022)

El libro de cocina del anarquista.


----------



## Black Jack (13 Feb 2022)

VeteranoCobaya dijo:


> Asterix en America.



Esa es la película de animación, el álbum se llama La gran travesía.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Feb 2022)

Martin Leon dijo:


> Tintín en el Congo.
> 
> No hay que irse tan lejos con esta chusma.


----------



## BogadeAriete (13 Feb 2022)

Cualquier cosa de Marqués de Sade.


----------



## Suricuti (13 Feb 2022)

- the mujahideen poison handbook ( en minecraft)
- the mujahideen explosives handbook ( en minecraft)
- los protocolos de los sabios de sion (no lo leais)

Juro, y rejuro señor agente que no los tengo a mi disposición, simplemente los encontré por casualidad, no me hago responsable del uso que se les pueda dar


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (13 Feb 2022)

Todos los que prohíben los imanes, los doctores de la ley islámica.


----------



## petro6 (13 Feb 2022)

Da igual, me los he bajado todos.


----------



## Eremita (14 Feb 2022)

emerico dijo:


> Theodore J. Kaczynski - La sociedad industrial y su futuro (1995).
> Es el denominado "Manifiesto de Unabomber". Unabomber explica en 1995 lo que está ocurriendo hoy. Tanto Unabomber, todavía vivo, en prisión con ocho cadenas perpetuas, como su libro, están malditos.
> Para saber quién es Unabomber:
> 
> ...



Y no sabrás donde hay una buena traducción del Manifiesto de Unabomber?


----------



## napobalo (14 Feb 2022)

El libro de cocina del anarquista


----------



## TedKord (14 Feb 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Cualquiera de los vendidos en la Librería Europa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Vendían sólo el Mein Kampf o cómo iba el tema?


----------



## Borjamari (14 Feb 2022)

Neruda. "me gusta cuando callas porque estás como ausente"


----------



## emerico (14 Feb 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> Y no sabrás donde hay una buena traducción del Manifiesto de Unabomber?



Esta que adjunto está muy bien.


----------



## Rio Revuelto (14 Feb 2022)

napobalo dijo:


> 1984
> 
> Un mundo feliz



Recomendé esos dos libros exactamente a mi hijo, adolescente.

En la librería a la que acude normalmente (es de los que leen libros en papel) le dijeron literalmente: "son libros pasados de moda, no los tenemos y no los vamos a solicitar"

Esa fue la prueba de que realmente son importantes. Los encontré por mi cuenta.


----------



## derepen (14 Feb 2022)

rsaca dijo:


> El Nuevo Testamento. Uno de los libros más revolucionarios de la historia de la humanidad. En serio.





Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> El mas importante de la historia



 

¿Podéis explicar por qué? 

Gracias


----------



## Ursur (14 Feb 2022)

Imprescindible.


----------



## Ursur (14 Feb 2022)

No debe estar muy prohibido porque lo tienes en la Fnac.


https://www.fnac.es/mp7284845/El-mito-de-los-6-millones?gclsrc=aw.ds&Origin=GOO_PLAS_MKT_Books


----------



## Ursur (14 Feb 2022)

Salvador Borrego.
Joaquim Bochaca.
Las conferencias de Pedro Varela que puedes encontrar en su canal de Telegram.


----------



## Estais_avisados (14 Feb 2022)

napobalo dijo:


> 1984
> 
> Un mundo feliz



Te refieres a estos?


----------



## Odiseo (14 Feb 2022)

La Odisea: Odyssey Banned for Violence, Sexism; Is this the End of World Classics?


----------



## Jevitronka (15 Feb 2022)

Todos esos libros se pueden adquirir en cualquier lado.


----------



## Hermericus (16 Feb 2022)

Yo lo tengo en pdf, bajado de internet.


----------



## Hermericus (16 Feb 2022)

emerico dijo:


> Theodore J. Kaczynski - La sociedad industrial y su futuro (1995).
> Es el denominado "Manifiesto de Unabomber". Unabomber explica en 1995 lo que está ocurriendo hoy. Tanto Unabomber, todavía vivo, en prisión con ocho cadenas perpetuas, como su libro, están malditos.
> Para saber quién es Unabomber:
> 
> ...








Tiene razón Unabomber????
 

Hace 30 años ya caló a los rojos y progres: https://medium.com/libre-expresi%C3%B3n/la-psicolog%C3%ADa-de-la-izquierda-modena-8762f53fd89f Unabomber, encerrado en una prision de máxima seguridad cumliendo 8 cadenas perpetuas consecutivas sin posibilidad de condicional, desarrolla una...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Hermericus (16 Feb 2022)

Los de la ultima etapa de Oriana Fallacci, desde que se cayó de la burra. Sobre todo estos:













Los tengo en pdf, asi como el Mein Kampf.

1984, Un mundo feliz y Sumisión los tengo en libro. Los dos primeros me los lei con unos 17 años y los volvi a leer mas tarde.


----------



## Ricohombre (16 Feb 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Cualquier cosa de Marqués de Sade.



Yo tengo casi todo, cuando era mas joven me gustaba, ahora muchas cosas me parecen niñerías...


----------



## Ricohombre (16 Feb 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Esta es la respuesta correcta. Aunqye no todos los libros de ahí fueron perseguidos, pero sí es la única librería de la que se han quemado libros
> 
> 1984 y Un mundo feliz se siguen vendiendo en El Corte Ingles



Lo acabo de preguntar en otro hilo y supongo que entra como libro prohibido porque era un clásico hasta que mataron civilmente al autor. ¿Sabes si se ha vuelto a editar "*La Guerra de Hitler*" o donde comprarlo a un precio razonable? No está ni en bibliotecas... Y las primeras ediciones son de Planeta! Estuve a punto de hacerme con el una vez pero al llegar a una librería me dijo el encargado que tan pronto como lo puso en internet se lo pidieron, no sabia que estuviese tan cotizado.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (16 Feb 2022)

L’amo de la Llibreria Europa, Pedro Varela, torna a judici acusat de liderar un grup criminal que enaltia el nazisme


L’amo de la Llibreria Europa, Pedro Varela, torna a judici acusat de liderar un grup criminal que enaltia el nazisme La fiscalia assegura que Varela liderava l'organització criminal, amagada darrere de l'Associació Cultural EO, la qual es dedicava a difondre llibres amb contingut racista i...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (16 Feb 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> Lo acabo de preguntar en otro hilo y supongo que entra como libro prohibido porque era un clásico hasta que mataron civilmente al autor. ¿Sabes si se ha vuelto a editar "*La Guerra de Hitler*" o donde comprarlo a un precio razonable? No está ni en bibliotecas... Y las primeras ediciones son de Planeta! Estuve a punto de hacerme con el una vez pero al llegar a una librería me dijo el encargado que tan pronto como lo puso en internet se lo pidieron, no sabia que estuviese tan cotizado.



Es el mejor libro de la Segunda Guerra Mundial con diferencia.

El autor estuvo 11 años y acudiendo a fuentes primarias, así que en España lo normsl es que no se encuentre en ningun lado


----------



## elpaguitas (16 Feb 2022)

Las edades de Lulú


----------



## Animalico (16 Feb 2022)

La ilustre degeneración. De la condesa Luisa Isabel Álvarez de Toledo y Maura.

La versión que circula por internet tiene decenas de paginas censuradas.


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (16 Feb 2022)

napobalo dijo:


> El libro de cocina del anarquista
> 
> Cualquiera que te ayude a hacer huelga de impuestos y no depender de una mierda de paga:
> 
> ...



Los apunto


----------



## uberales (16 Feb 2022)

emerico dijo:


> Theodore J. Kaczynski - La sociedad industrial y su futuro (1995).
> Es el denominado "Manifiesto de Unabomber". Unabomber explica en 1995 lo que está ocurriendo hoy. Tanto Unabomber, todavía vivo, en prisión con ocho cadenas perpetuas, como su libro, están malditos.
> Para saber quién es Unabomber:
> 
> ...



Se imprime en Valladolid, tengo entendido.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (16 Feb 2022)

Ursur dijo:


> Salvador Borrego.
> Joaquim Bochaca.
> Las conferencias de Pedro Varela que puedes encontrar en su canal de Telegram.



Justo se abre este hilo y ayer sale la noticia de que piden 12 años de carcel para Varela, cerrando el hilo


----------



## Ursur (16 Feb 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Justo se abre este hilo y ayer sale la noticia de que piden 12 años de carcel para Varela, cerrando el hilo



Es eso cierto?

Ostiaputa qué recio.








La Fiscalía pide 12 años al neonazi Pedro Varela y el cierre definitivo de la Librería Europa


La Fiscalía le imputa por enaltecimiento, justificación y negación del Holocausto y por delitos de incitación al odio contra judíos, inmigrantes, musulmanes y homosexuale...




www.google.com


----------



## Spengler (16 Feb 2022)

Bagatelas para una masacre.
Louis Ferdinand Celine


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (16 Feb 2022)

Ursur dijo:


> Es eso cierto?
> 
> Ostiaputa qué recio.
> 
> ...











La Fiscalía pide 12 años al neonazi Pedro Varela y el cierre definitivo de la Librería Europa


La Fiscalía le imputa por enaltecimiento, justificación y negación del Holocausto y por delitos de incitación al odio contra judíos, inmigrantes, musulmanes y homosexuale...




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Patronio (16 Feb 2022)

Madrid de corte a checa (Agustín de Foxá, 1938)

Edad prohibida (T.Luca de Tena, 1958)

Un mundo feliz (Aldous Huxley, 1932)

A sangre y fuego (Manuel Chaves Nogales, 1937)

La rebelión del Atlas ( Ayn Rand, 1957)

La Biblia


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (16 Feb 2022)




----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (16 Feb 2022)




----------



## Macabrón (16 Feb 2022)

Rebelión en la Granja


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (16 Feb 2022)




----------



## El gostoso (16 Feb 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Esta es la respuesta correcta. Aunqye no todos los libros de ahí fueron perseguidos, pero sí es la única librería de la que se han quemado libros
> 
> 1984 y Un mundo feliz se siguen vendiendo en El Corte Ingles



Cualos quemaron?


----------



## El gostoso (16 Feb 2022)

KlatuBaradaNikto dijo:


> Los diarios de turner



Este libro es un pepino


----------



## Kbkubito (16 Feb 2022)

Los protocolos de los sabios de sión.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (16 Feb 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Cualos quemaron?



Un porron.

Algunos de teorias raciales que no sé los titulos porque no me interesaban, luego el Mi Lucha, el Judio Internacional de Henry Ford (creador de la marca Ford), Nadie se atreve a llamarle conspiracion de Gary Allen que prorroga un congresista americano, La Guerra de Hitler de David Irving, Derrota Mundial de Salvador Borrego, el de Franco de la masonería...

Muchos mas, pero ahora no me vienen a la cabeza. Cuando los volvió a editar los ponía con una marca de "libro secuestrado por la democracia" para que los clientes lo vieramos y supieramos cuales eran

De teorias raciales no me compré ninguno, me interesaban los de la II Guerra Mundial, los de politica y los conspirativos.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (16 Feb 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Cualos quemaron?



Un porron.

Algunos de teorias raciales que no sé los titulos porque no me interesaban, luego el Mi Lucha, el Judio Internacional de Henry Ford (creador de la marca Ford), Nadie se atreve a llamarle conspiracion de Gary Allen que prorroga un congresista americano, La Guerra de Hitler de David Irving, Derrota Mundial de Salvador Borrego, el de Franco de la masonería...

Muchos mas, pero ahora no me vienen a la cabeza. Cuando los volvió a editar los ponía con una marca de "libro secuestrado por la democracia" para que los clientes lo vieran

De raciales no compré ninguno ya que es un tema que me interesaba menos, basicamente los que me interesaban eran de la II Guerra Mundial y los de teorias conspirativas


----------



## HvK (17 Feb 2022)

El Segundo Libro de Adolfo. Es mucho mejor que Mein Kampf. Magistral análisis geopolítico de su época.


----------



## HvK (17 Feb 2022)

'Judíos, comunistas, y demás ralea" , de Pío Baroja.


----------



## El gostoso (17 Feb 2022)

HvK dijo:


> 'Judíos, comunistas, y demás ralea" , de Pío Baroja.



Venga ya, en serio existe eso? Debe ser BROTAL


----------



## Fukuoka San (17 Feb 2022)

emerico dijo:


> Theodore J. Kaczynski - La sociedad industrial y su futuro (1995).
> Es el denominado "Manifiesto de Unabomber". Unabomber explica en 1995 lo que está ocurriendo hoy. Tanto Unabomber, todavía vivo, en prisión con ocho cadenas perpetuas, como su libro, están malditos.
> Para saber quién es Unabomber:
> 
> ...












Mad Max: - La Sociedad Industrial Y Su Futuro


Ediciones Isumatag ha publicado una nueva traducción de esta obra. Realizada por Último Reducto con la valiosa colaboración de Ted Kaczynski, trabajando sobre una versión revisada entre 2005 y 2006 por el propio Kaczynski. Este manifiesto es un análisis sobre el cómo y el por qué el desarrollo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## HvK (17 Feb 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Venga ya, en serio existe eso? Debe ser BROTAL



Sí, existe, lo tengo. Que yo sepa, la única vez que ha sido editado después de los años 40 es dentro de las Obras Completas de Pío Baroja por Galaxia Gutenberg hace como 20 y pico años. Y de tapadillo y sin hacer mención en el prólogo.


----------



## El gostoso (17 Feb 2022)

HvK dijo:


> Sí, existe, lo tengo. Que yo sepa, la única vez que ha sido editado después de los años 40 es y de las Obras Completas de Pío Baroja por Galaxia Gutenberg hace como 20 y pico años. Y de tapadillo y sin hacer mención en el prólogo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y que tal esta? Tiene pinta de delicatessen


----------



## HvK (17 Feb 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Y que tal esta? Tiene pinta de delicatessen



Muy ameno, como siempre Baroja, tengo que releerlo, porque lo leí hace más de 20 años. Baroja era uno di noi. Hoy sería negacionista.


----------



## El gostoso (17 Feb 2022)

HvK dijo:


> Muy ameno, como siempre Baroja, tengo que releerlo, porque lo leí hace más de 20 años. Baroja era uno di noi. Hoy sería negacionista.



VROTAL, al menos tendríamos a alguien más quejándose de la puta mierda de servidor del calvo, pero con buena prosa.


----------



## napobalo (17 Feb 2022)

La rebelion de las masas de ortega y gasset

Dos que personalmente me gustaron mas novela : linea de fuego y sidi de perez reverte , por la humanidad y realismo que les da al cid y gente comun en la guerra civil como seres imperfectos


----------



## El gostoso (17 Feb 2022)

napobalo dijo:


> La rebelion de las masas de ortega y gasset
> 
> Dos que personalmente me gustaron mas novela : linea de fuego y sidi de perez reverte , por la humanidad y realismo que les da al cid y gente comun en la guerra civil como seres imperfectos



Joder ajajajajja tremenda basura de libros


----------



## Ricohombre (17 Feb 2022)

Spengler dijo:


> Bagatelas para una masacre.
> Louis Ferdinand Celine



Si, es un panfleto antisemita, hace años leí que se planteo su publicación en Francia pero al final no.


----------



## napobalo (17 Feb 2022)

Si quereis que un chaval joven se aficione a la lectura y se sienta tan español que le arda la sangre cada vez que vea un rojo darle : todo alatriste de perez reverte


----------



## Ricohombre (17 Feb 2022)

Patronio dijo:


> Madrid de corte a checa (Agustín de Foxá, 1938)
> 
> Edad prohibida (T.Luca de Tena, 1958)
> 
> ...



Madrid de corte a checa, también libro prohibido. Debería estar en cualquier antología de mejores libros de la literatura española, pero el autor tuvo la desgracia de ser "facha".


----------



## Excovid (17 Feb 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Venga ya, en serio existe eso? Debe ser BROTAL



Por supuesto que existe.




En ebilbioteca.org lo tienes para descargar.


----------



## hyperburned (17 Feb 2022)

"La araña negra" de Blasco ibañez


----------



## hyperburned (17 Feb 2022)

"Ensayo sobre la ceguera" será prohibido, a pesar de que el autor era de izquierdas


----------



## Animalico (17 Feb 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> La Fiscalía pide 12 años al neonazi Pedro Varela y el cierre definitivo de la Librería Europa
> 
> 
> La Fiscalía le imputa por enaltecimiento, justificación y negación del Holocausto y por delitos de incitación al odio contra judíos, inmigrantes, musulmanes y homosexuale...
> ...



Podrías abrir un hilo sobre la noticia. 
Viendo la misma en elDiario se ve la hipocresía y lo hijos de puta que son los rojos con la libertad de expresión.


----------



## alas97 (17 Feb 2022)

Lolita.




Versos Satánicos.




Si eres maestro de escuela, llega con estos dos y abran debate acerca de su lectura.

Prepárense para ser expedientados y llevar grillete electrónico de por vida.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (17 Feb 2022)

La Danza Final de Kali - Ibn Asad


----------



## cebollo (17 Feb 2022)

Los rojos no la han prohibido porque no hace falta, casi nadie la lee pero Madrid de corte a checa es la mejor novela sobre la Guerra Civil de largo.

Antes o después prohibirán Tres sombreros de copa. Hay bromitas sobre un negro y el autor era franquista y putero.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (17 Feb 2022)

*La sociedad industrial y su futuro*


Libro de Theodore Kaczynski


----------



## Zhukov (17 Feb 2022)

¿Habéis probado en Z-library?

He encontrado el de "Derrota mundial" de Borrego

Lo tenía mi padre, le eché un vistazo, no me pareció nada especial y lo vendí. Igual que "El de la guerra de Hitler" de Irving. Correcto sin más. Para su época interesante.



Igual con la novela "Madrid de Corte a Checa", no leo novelas y el tema de las atrocidades en Madrid es durísimo, hay un libro de Casas de la Vega y no pude con él.


----------



## Shudra (17 Feb 2022)

El rayo y el sol de Savitri Devi.


----------



## Fabs (17 Feb 2022)

"The most dangerous superstition" de Larken Rose
"El Hombre contra el Estado" de Herbert Spencer, pasaron 150 años y sigue más actual que nunca.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (17 Feb 2022)

Interesante hilo por si me da por adicionarle ala lectura.


----------



## CesareLombroso (17 Feb 2022)

revistas porno que no salgan negros ni maricones


----------



## viogenes (17 Feb 2022)

M


Zhukov dijo:


> ¿Habéis probado en Z-library?



Gracias por el aporte, camarada. He agotado el límite diario de bajada. La putada es que le dije a mi mujer que por fin tenía un buscador de libros de verdad, y ahora tengo una lista de libros de yoga y cosas de esas para los próximos 20 años.
Un saludo


----------



## CesareLombroso (17 Feb 2022)

Ricardo Ynestrillas, tiene uno prohibido y lo ando buscando en pdf, alguien lo tiene? la reconquista del estado o algo asi se llama


----------



## viogenes (17 Feb 2022)

_Sobre el significado de esas tres obras, en realidad una trilogía, escribió ella misma después de los atentados de 2005 en Londres: "Hace ya cuatro años que hablo de nazismo islámico, de guerra contra Occidente, de culto de la muerte, de suicidio de Europa; una Europa que ya no es Europa, sino Eurabia, y que con su blandura, con su inercia, con su ceguera, con su humillación ante el enemigo está cavando su propia tumba".

Las invectivas contra "la comedia de la tolerancia, la mentira de la integración y la farsa del multiculturalismo" le costaron un juicio en Francia por racismo y xenofobia. Un tribunal suizo pidió al Gobierno italiano la extradición de la escritora por los mismos delitos. También en Italia un fiscal solicitó su procesamiento por "vilipendio al islam".

Fallaci estaba ya muy enferma y vivía como una reclusa en su apartamento de Manhattan. No respondía al teléfono y sólo abría la puerta a su hermana y su sobrino. Ambos revelaron que la escritora y periodista temía que la asesinaran. Quiso ser recibida por el papa Benedicto XVI antes de morir y éste le concedió una audiencia privada el 27 de agosto de 2005. No trascendió nada de lo hablado. Fallaci siguió definiéndose como "cristiana atea" y dispuso en el testamento que sus exequias fúnebres fueran laicas y estrictamente privadas. El Papa se sumó ayer al coro de tributos hacia la escritora: el Vaticano hizo saber que Benedicto XVI rezó por ella._









La exagerada vida de Oriana Fallaci


La legendaria periodista y escritora murió el jueves en Florencia a los 77 años




elpais.com





esto es lo que dice de ella el pis.


----------



## Timekiller (17 Feb 2022)

Prohibido no está. Me gustó mucho:


----------



## Hairat4ever (17 Feb 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Cualquier cosa de Marqués de Sade.



Pues con lo moralista que lo recuerdo en "Justine o los infortunios de la virtud" pega muy bien con el "progresismo" actual


----------



## Hairat4ever (17 Feb 2022)

El jardín de los suplicios, de Octave Mirbeau!


----------



## Conan76 (18 Feb 2022)

Misterios de la Iglesia (Carmen Porter)

pd-En este caso les comprendo.


----------



## Kartoffeln (18 Feb 2022)

Amazon retira de la venta la «Biblia» de la ultraderecha de EE.UU.


La compañía ya no ofrece en su web «Los diarios de Turner», una macabra ficción neonazi escrita por William Luther Pierce bajo el pseudónimo de Andrew Macdonald



www.abc.es










LosDiarsDTurnr.WP-LV.rar (11,38 MB) - uploaded.net


the easiest way to backup and share your files with everyone.




uploaded.net


----------



## CesareLombroso (18 Feb 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Amazon retira de la venta la «Biblia» de la ultraderecha de EE.UU.
> 
> 
> La compañía ya no ofrece en su web «Los diarios de Turner», una macabra ficción neonazi escrita por William Luther Pierce bajo el pseudónimo de Andrew Macdonald
> ...






Me lo acabo de bajar y otro del mismo autor, soy facha, es interesante?


----------



## Kartoffeln (18 Feb 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Me lo acabo de bajar y otro del mismo autor, soy facha, es interesante?



No lo he leído entero, no soy facha ni pollas, pero me jode que prohiban un libro por que un iluminado dicen que se inspiró para cometer un atentado, supongo entonces que deberían prohibir el Corán también.


----------



## Zbigniew (18 Feb 2022)

Cain's book de Alexander Trocchi fue prohibido en los 60ss en Reino Unido.


----------



## CesareLombroso (18 Feb 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> No lo he leído entero, no soy facha ni pollas, pero me jode que prohiban un libro por que un iluminado dicen que se inspiró para cometer un atentado, supongo entonces que deberían prohibir el Corán también.




Y a Karl Marx, es el que mas terroristas ha inspirado.


----------



## Guano For Life (18 Feb 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> El mas importante de la historia



Jesus was Caesar 

Creating Christ: How Roman Emperors Invented Christianity


----------



## megamax (18 Feb 2022)

Maus, de Art Spiegelman

Oh, wait...


----------



## megamax (18 Feb 2022)

viogenes dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 947839
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 947846
> ...



Una enorme periodista.


----------



## Don_Quijote (18 Feb 2022)

napobalo dijo:


> 1984
> 
> Un mundo feliz



Muy prohibidos no estarán si los puedes pillar en Amazon.


----------



## Alficoz (18 Feb 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Muy prohibidos no estarán si los puedes pillar en Amazon.



Hace un mes compré 1984, Un mundo feliz y Rebelión en la granja.
Me quedé de piedra al ver que puedes comprar la versión “Vintage” o una “mejorada”, ahora no recuerdo exactamente cuál de ellos tenía la opción.
Supongo que dentro de poco será más complicado encontrar la versión original, leí que los herederos de los derechos de autor habían autorizado a reescribir la obra.
Primer paso para la desaparición del libro original.


----------



## Batallador (18 Feb 2022)

Señores míos, el populacho no ocupa su tiempo con la lectura, por lo que es del todo innecesario molestarse en vetar nada. Es mas, lo prohibido despierta la curiosidad, mientras que su disponibilidad tranquiliza a la vez que los relega a la mas baja de las prioridades.

Pan y circo.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Feb 2022)

Batallador dijo:


> Pan y circo.



O pizza y Netflix.


----------



## elKaiser (18 Feb 2022)

La Gran Conspiración Judia de Traian Romanescu.

Censuradísimo.


----------



## gromenauer (18 Feb 2022)

megamax dijo:


> Maus, de Art Spiegelman
> 
> Oh, wait...



Tienes a Frank Miller, que ha sido tildado de fascista, por algunos tratamientos y discursos en algunos de sus comix. Ademas de algunos comentarios críticos personales sobre hechos sociales. 

Aunque parece que la ideologia del autor es tercerpocisionista, influenciado por el libertarismo y tambien el conservadurismo por su educación católica.


----------



## Storico (18 Feb 2022)

¿Cuáles? Porque Rebelión en la granja es de 1945 y 1984 es de 1949.


----------



## Manoliko (18 Feb 2022)

Storico dijo:


> Los libros de Orwell fueron activamente promocionados por la CIA.



Porque eran anti estalinistas, hay que entender el contexto. No es igual el uso político que se hacía entonces del que se le puede hacer ahora.


----------



## Schwarzlicht (18 Feb 2022)

"El desmbarco" de Jean Raspail.







No prohibido, pero convenientemente apartado en el trastero del NWO.


----------



## Kurten (19 Feb 2022)

En este foro, estos dos libros son disidencia:


----------



## Kurten (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## megamax (19 Feb 2022)

Alficoz dijo:


> Hace un mes compré 1984, Un mundo feliz y Rebelión en la granja.
> Me quedé de piedra al ver que puedes comprar la versión “Vintage” o una “mejorada”, ahora no recuerdo exactamente cuál de ellos tenía la opción.
> Supongo que dentro de poco será más complicado encontrar la versión original, leí que los herederos de los derechos de autor habían autorizado a reescribir la obra.
> Primer paso para la desaparición del libro original.





Manoliko dijo:


> Porque eran anti estalinistas, hay que entender el contexto. No es igual el uso político que se hacía entonces del que se le puede hacer ahora.



Hombre, es que Orwell era anti estalinista. En la guerra civil casi lo matan por orden de la URSS, escapó de milagro y según el mismo comenta, gracias a la caballerosidad de los españoles que incluso siendo asesino no quisieron molestar a su mujer.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Feb 2022)

Schwarzlicht dijo:


> "El desmbarco" de Jean Raspail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Jean Raspail, el profeta francés de la xenofobia


‘El campamento de los santos’, la novela en la que imaginó una marea de inmigrantes, es un referente de la ultraderecha




elpais.com


----------



## dedalus (19 Feb 2022)

¿Aún no ha salido?







Este si que fue prohibido en algún sitio. Se dedicaban a rularlo copiándolo en máquina de escribir con papel carbón. ¿Os imaginais hoy en día tener que escribir algo para sacar copias y pasarlo, jugándotela a que te lo pillen?


----------



## El Caga Chele (19 Feb 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Ya. Y el "Camino" de Josemaría Escrivá. No te jó.



Ese era un marrano, va directo en la biblioteca básica escolar de la ONU.


----------



## Don_Quijote (19 Feb 2022)

Siempre pensé que eso de decir que 1984 era un libro anticomunista es una suerte de reduccionismo. Esa es la interpretación de Wikipedia, o de un estudiante de Literatura que practica el Copy&Paste... Eso es lo que dice del libro alguien que no tiene criterio propio y simplemente copia lo que ha leído en otro sitio.

El libro puede ser leído en otras claves y, desde luego, en él se encuentran muchísimos elementos que poco o nada tienen que ver con el comunismo y sí con otras ideologías.
Muchas de las cosas que en él se leen provienen del análisis del Imperio Británico, o de la guerra española.


----------



## Burgundoforo-Cancionilo (19 Feb 2022)

*El desembarco*

_Jean raspail_


No está prohibdo, pero no creo que lo recomienden leer en ningún instituto.




Ya lo había puesto arriba
*@Schwarzlicht*


----------



## Burgundoforo-Cancionilo (19 Feb 2022)

Schwarzlicht dijo:


> "El desmbarco" de Jean Raspail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No me había fijado en que ya lo habías publicado.


----------



## Luftwuaje (19 Feb 2022)

napobalo dijo:


> 1984
> 
> Un mundo feliz



Creo que este libro merece estar en el primer post del hilo.
Dejo enlace con PDF y audio.





__





El Kahal y Oro, Pdf y Audio.


Tomado del Banco de Audio de Radio Cristiandad El Kahal-Oro, la magistral obra de Gustavo Martínez Zuviría, de seudónimo Hugo Wast, eje...




cruxetgladius.blogspot.com












Cuando no había Internet era muy difícil de conseguir, y cuando digo muy difícil es que no existía en las librerías. Yo lo tengo desvencijado en una edición argentina que calculo que debe de ser de hace más de 50 años.


Os dejo un corte:

p.41: “Extraña y peligrosa costumbre judía, esas ventas que se llaman hazaka y meropiié, y se realizan conforme al talmud, en el secreto de la sinagoga y en presencia de los grandes dignatarios de la nación. La sinagoga es dueña virtual de los bienes poseídos por idólatras (pueblos no judíos) y tiene derecho de ofrecerlos a sus fieles si alguno de elllos lo pide, y de venderlos al mejor postor. El adquiriente paga a la sinagoga una suma, de la que ni un centavo llega al propietario idólatra. Verdad es que éste continúa en posesión de su casa o de su campo, ignorante de la original subasta de que ha sido objeto. La sinagoga sólo se obliga, por el precio que recibe, a notificar a los judíos de la ciudad y del mundo entero, la operación que se ha realizado, para que se abstengan, hasta la consumación de los siglos, de pretender la cosa adjudicada, ni comprándola directamente al propietario, según las leyes del país. Sobre ellas sólo tendrá derecho, en adelante, a los ojos de los judíos, el que la adquirió en la sinagoga


----------



## CesareLombroso (19 Feb 2022)

El Caga Chele dijo:


> Ese era un marrano, va directo en la biblioteca básica escolar de la ONU.




es mi libro de cabecera junto a Almas Ardientes de Leon Degrelle.


----------



## Benceno (19 Feb 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Cualquiera de los vendidos en la Librería Europa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estos estarán ya hechos cenizas


----------



## Don_Quijote (19 Feb 2022)

Creo que lo que intentas es responder a este mensaje:





Libros prohibidos por el nwo


Por lo que sé se escribieron durante la guerra, pero por presiones del gobierno británico se publicaron después de acabada está. De hecho creo que era en 1984 en el prólogo, Orwell es algo que comenta. Ahí que tener cuenta la situación política de aquel entonces, gran Bretaña y la URSS...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Karamba (20 Feb 2022)

Storico dijo:


> Los libros de Orwell fueron activamente promocionados por la CIA.



¿Seguro?
¿Puedes explicarme por qué Orwell fue espiado por los servicios secretos británicos durante décadas?


----------



## Ederto (20 Feb 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> ¿Seguro?
> ¿Puedes explicarme por qué Orwell fue espiado por los servicios secretos británicos durante décadas?



Orwell era un problema para cualquier régimen, porque estaba hasta el nabo de todos y no le costaba decir lo que veía mal.


----------



## Karamba (20 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


>



Milou siempre superó al protagonista (Tintin).
Idéfix y Milou. Muy grandes.


----------



## Karamba (20 Feb 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Orwell era un problema para cualquier régimen, porque estaba hasta el nabo de todos y no le costaba decir lo que veía mal.



Aaaaahhhh! Eso ya suena a "otra música".


----------



## Karamba (20 Feb 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Siempre pensé que eso de decir que 1984 era un libro anticomunista es una suerte de reduccionismo. Esa es la interpretación de Wikipedia, o de un estudiante de Literatura que practica el Copy&Paste... Eso es lo que dice del libro alguien que no tiene criterio propio y simplemente copia lo que ha leído en otro sitio.
> 
> El libro puede ser leído en otras claves y, desde luego, en él se encuentran muchísimos elementos que poco o nada tienen que ver con el comunismo y sí con otras ideologías.
> Muchas de las cosas que en él se leen provienen del análisis del Imperio Británico, o de la guerra española.



¿Te has leído Rebelión en la granja?
A lo peor te se quitan las dudas.

Edito para decir que SÍ que estoy de acuerdo en lo subrayado.


----------



## veismuler (20 Feb 2022)

El NWO odia el nuevo testamento.... así que libro de cabecera de la humanidad libre..


----------



## Don_Quijote (20 Feb 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> ¿Te has leído Rebelión en la granja?
> A lo peor te se quitan las dudas.
> 
> Edito para decir que SÍ que estoy de acuerdo en lo subrayado.



Creo que lo mejor es que te convenzas de que no.
Así te ahorras el argumentar algo... y eso ya no te lo quita nadie.

Mi turno: ¿*Tú* alguna vez has leído la opinión de gente que difiere en que eso de 1984 está únicamente basada en la Unión Soviética?
¿Qué opinas de los que dicen que es el imperialismo británico (IngSoc=Socialismo Inglés) es una inspiración tan válida como el régimen stalinista?
¿Qué opinas de los que dicen que el Ministerio de la Verdad (reescritura periódicos) no está basado en sus observaciones de la Guerra Civil Española? Las semejanzas entre los comentarios sobre la falsedad periódística española y el Minver, son ás que notables.



Pero nOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. Rusos, rusos y sólo rusos.

Eso es falta de visión. 1984 admite una exgésis en una clave mucho más universal que rusos-rusos-rusos....

Pero, oye, tu quédate con la opinión estándar que repite todo el mundo como un loro.... Te ahorras el trabajo de pensar algo más allá.


----------



## Ederto (20 Feb 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Orwell era un problema para cualquier régimen, porque estaba hasta el nabo de todos y no le costaba decir lo que veía mal.



mira, una cita de Orwell que explica por qué le tenían ganas todos:

"Si lo que publicas en tu periódico no molesta a nadie no es periodismo, es propaganda". Lo tenía más claro que el agua.


----------



## Karamba (20 Feb 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Creo que lo mejor es que te convenzas de que no.
> Así te ahorras el argumentar algo... y eso ya no te lo quita nadie.
> 
> Mi turno: ¿*Tú* alguna vez has leído la opinión de gente que difiere en que eso de 1984 está únicamente basada en la Unión Soviética?
> ...



He escrito el post y lo he editado.
Tú respondes a mi post ya editado.

Básicamente coincido contigo respecto a 1984.
El caso de Rebelión en la granja SÍ es antisoviet total.


----------



## Don_Quijote (20 Feb 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> He escrito el post y lo he editado.
> Tú respondes a mi post ya editado.
> 
> Básicamente coincido contigo respecto a 1984.
> El caso de Rebelión en la granja SÍ es antisoviet total.



También eso es un reduccionismo.
También admite otras exégesis que difieren de la canónica.


----------



## Karamba (20 Feb 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> mira, una cita de Orwell que explica por qué le tenían ganas todos:
> 
> "Si lo que publicas en tu periódico no molesta a nadie no es periodismo, es propaganda". Lo tenía más claro que el agua.



Sí, pero NO es sólo eso.
Hay que mirarlo también desde una perspectiva de la _praxis_.

Que los _Brits_ espiasen a Orwell me parece que entra dentro de "su" lógica.
Lo que TAMBIÉN entra dentro de "su" lógica es que una vez que te empiezan a espiar, no saben recular y redimirse. No saben parar. Le cogen el gustillo. Son así. No me refiero solo a los _Brits_, sino a tooooodas "las Casas". Siempre piensan que pueden sacar algo de donde no hay. De ahí su querencia por "fabricar" cuando "no hay".

¿_capisci_?


----------



## Karamba (20 Feb 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Mi turno: ¿*Tú* alguna vez has leído la opinión de gente que difiere en que eso de 1984 está únicamente basada en la Unión Soviética?



Que 1984 se refiera a la URSS no lo he leído. A lo mejor ahora se está haciendo un revisionismo. No lo sé. Tú dirás.
Que Rebelión se inspira en la URSS/comunismo es clarísimo hasta para alguien con una trisomía 21.


----------



## Don_Quijote (20 Feb 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Que 1984 se refiera a la URSS no lo he leído.



Pues lees poco... porque lo dice en todos lados y es la típica cosa que la gente repite y escupe como un aspersor.
En este mismo hilo muchos lo dicen.

Eso quiere decir que ni te has leído el hilo.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Feb 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Que Rebelión se inspira en la URSS/comunismo es clarísimo hasta para alguien con una trisomía 21.



¿Tú la tienes?


----------



## Karamba (20 Feb 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Que Rebelión se inspira en la URSS/comunismo es clarísimo hasta para alguien con una trisomía 21.





Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿Tú la tienes?



_Adolfo_ una vez me dijo que sí, aunque me libré de la purga. Y ahí sigo con la duda.
Agradezco tu segunda opinión médica.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Feb 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> _Adolfo_ una vez me dijo que sí, aunque me libré de la purga. Y ahí sigo con la duda.



¿Quién coño es Adolfo? Hitler se llamaba Adolf.


----------



## Karamba (20 Feb 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿Quién coño es Adolfo? Hitler se llamaba Adolf.



Está en cursiva, para evitar censuras _sanas. _


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Feb 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Está en cursiva, para evitar censuras _sanas. _



¡_Caramba_!


----------



## Scout.308 (20 Feb 2022)

clérigo lonchafinista dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 946355



Lo gracioso de este libro (no sé si lo sabes) es que fue escrito por una charo ama de casa. Al parecer sacó toda la instrucción para sicarios de novelas detectivescas.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (20 Feb 2022)

Mein kampf no se puede comprar en muchos sitios, y en España lo venden con la cara de Hitler tapada.


----------



## Storico (20 Feb 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> ¿Seguro?
> ¿Puedes explicarme por qué Orwell fue espiado por los servicios secretos británicos durante décadas?



¿Tienes la fuente que afirme eso? Yo sabía que fue espiado en España por un británico que trabajaba para los soviéticos.
Lo que sí es seguro es que Orwell hizo de chivato para el servicio secreto británico:





Publican la lista de 38 comunistas delatados por Orwell







www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## RRMartinez (20 Feb 2022)

napobalo dijo:


> 1984
> 
> Un mundo feliz





Covaleda dijo:


> Cuando interesaba.
> Y de eso hace décadas.



Pues yo los sigo viendo a la venta en ferias del libro, disponibles en bibliotecas públicas, y me imagino que en librerías también se venden.


----------



## Covaleda (20 Feb 2022)

Todo el que lo conoce mínimamente sabe a quien están dedicados esos libros. Y no era a los nazis.
Ocurre que claro, no queda "correcto" reconocerlo.


----------



## RayoSombrio (20 Feb 2022)

Hace poco me compré 1984. Ese libro acabará prohibido fijo y a no mucho tardar. De hecho, van a hacer una reescritura.


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (21 Feb 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Lo gracioso de este libro (no sé si lo sabes) es que fue escrito por una charo ama de casa. Al parecer sacó toda la instrucción para sicarios de novelas detectivescas.



Primera noticia que tengo....


----------



## Espeluznao (21 Feb 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> Lo acabo de preguntar en otro hilo y supongo que entra como libro prohibido porque era un clásico hasta que mataron civilmente al autor. ¿Sabes si se ha vuelto a editar "*La Guerra de Hitler*" o donde comprarlo a un precio razonable? No está ni en bibliotecas... Y las primeras ediciones son de Planeta! Estuve a punto de hacerme con el una vez pero al llegar a una librería me dijo el encargado que tan pronto como lo puso en internet se lo pidieron, no sabia que estuviese tan cotizado.



Está en venta en Wallapop (en Madrid).. firmado, pero piden 50 euros.


----------



## Espeluznao (21 Feb 2022)

Es muy interesante ver cómo directivos de empresas tecnológicas, después de forrarse, publican libros, "documentales" o series criticándolas. 

En cualquier caso esta señora llevaba décadas estudiando temas de inteligencia artificial, y explica de un modo sencillo en este libro cómo las tecnológicas roban datos e invaden la privacidad de los usuarios para forrarse:

*Age of Surveillance Capitalism, by Shoshana Zuboff*


Recientemente la Fiscalía de Texas ha demandado a Facebook por robar datos de reconomiento facial (imágenes) de sus usuarios sin su consentimiento.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (21 Feb 2022)




----------



## V. Crawley (21 Feb 2022)

Padre Pio dijo:


> 1-El Opus Dei no puede prohibir nada. No es el Gobierno. No digas mentiras.
> 
> 2-Caballo de Trolas, menuda perdida de tiempo leer eso.



He tenido familiares en el Opus (la Obra, como le llaman ellos), y siendo adolescente tuve trato con gente del Opus en clubs femeninos juveniles. Había leído el libro de Benítez, y un día les pregunté a las monitoras qué opinaban. Todas torcieron el morro, pero cuando les pregunté por qué, si no les gustaba porque lo habían leído, o cuál era el problema, ninguna lo sabía, ninguna lo había leído, pero sabían que era un libro desaconsejable. Alguien se lo habría dicho, era como una consigna. Ellas no tenían ni idea del libro, sólo que era un NO. O sea, que aunque no fuese una prohibición formal, sí había una consigna para rechazar su lectura en bloque, y desincentivar su lectura entre las crías. Ni qué decir tiene que duré poco en ese ambiente porque el borregueo no lo soporto.


----------



## Padre Pio (21 Feb 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> He tenido familiares en el Opus (la Obra, como le llaman ellos), y siendo adolescente tuve trato con gente del Opus en clubs femeninos juveniles. Había leído el libro de Benítez, y un día les pregunté a las monitoras qué opinaban. Todas torcieron el morro, pero cuando les pregunté por qué, si no les gustaba porque lo habían leído, o cuál era el problema, ninguna lo sabía, ninguna lo había leído, pero sabían que era un libro desaconsejable. Alguien se lo habría dicho, era como una consigna. Ellas no tenían ni idea del libro, sólo que era un NO. O sea, que aunque no fuese una prohibición formal, sí había una consigna para rechazar su lectura en bloque, y desincentivar su lectura entre las crías. Ni qué decir tiene que duré poco en ese ambiente porque el borregueo no lo soporto.



Al reves, son inteligentes y no borregos.

En vez de hacer caso a la propaganda y leer el libro, eran inteligentes porque gente que si que es fiable les dijeron que mejor no lo leyeran.

Hicieron bien, no perdieron el tiempo con paranoias nada cristianas.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (21 Feb 2022)

napobalo dijo:


> Si quereis que un chaval joven se aficione a la lectura y se sienta tan español que le arda la sangre cada vez que vea un rojo darle : todo alatriste de perez reverte



Pero tu que dices soplapollas! Tu no te has leido un libro del mongolo ese en tu vida. Los he leido todos y son una puta bazofia en la cual el petardo este se dedica a desvariar sin dejar avanzar el argumento y todo para quejarse desde una persperctiva presentista de cosas que encima no son asi. Si un chabal quiere aficionarse a la lectura tiene mil generos y si es en tematica historica y española que se lea la primera serie de los Episodios Nacionales de Galdos que ese si es un autor clasico, cojonudo, ameno y veraz. Reverte pretende ser Galdos y no le llega al canario ni a la punta de cimbel.


----------



## rory (21 Feb 2022)

"Defendámonos de los dioses" de Salvador Freixeido.


----------



## Kurten (22 Feb 2022)




----------



## Ricohombre (22 Feb 2022)

Espeluznao dijo:


> Está en venta en Wallapop (en Madrid).. firmado, pero piden 50 euros.



Mmmmm pues no creas que esta tan caro, en Iberlibro que es le web de libros descatalogados, ese es el precio mas bajo... Yo un dia fui a comprarlo porque apareció en una librería de mi ciudad, eso fue un viernes, el lunes ya lo había comprado alguien por internet (el precio era ese, 50 napos)


----------



## Lammero (26 Feb 2022)

El NOM-NOM no prohíbe libros.
¿Cuántas divisiones tiene el NOM-NOM?
Poseso.

Dicho eso, no es verdad que la CIA promocionara los libros de Orwell, estaba involucrada en las adaptaciones cinematográficas de 1984 y la Granja, pero creo que no hay más.





__





Movie 1984


Everything Orwell and how the major themes of his work, 1984, are reflected in the news stories and societal trends of today.



www.orwelltoday.com


----------



## CarneconOjos (1 Mar 2022)

Pues voy a poner esté libro: Que de momento le ha costado al autor ser despedido de la Universidad donde trabajaba. Y de cerrarles todas las cátedras de las universidades de Hispanoamérica. Todo ello recibiendo descalificaciones y insultos del mismo presidente de Méjico-CIA




Y esté otro libro: En otro momento de la historia jamás de hubiera publicado, no deja pies con cabeza. Describe la plutocracia y las elites españolas como ningún otro. Una joya de la literatura Española, sin el exceso de "libro prohibido" por el NOM.


----------



## BHAN83 (1 Mar 2022)

Storico dijo:


> Los libros de Orwell fueron activamente promocionados por la CIA.



Incluso hicieron una pelicula de animal farm, eso sí, con modificaciones de guión.

De todas formas la CIA de aquella epoca era otra cosa que lo que hay ahora.


----------



## CarneconOjos (1 Mar 2022)

Lammero dijo:


> El NOM-NOM no prohibe libros.
> ¿Cuántas divisiones tiene el NOM-NOM?
> Poseso.
> 
> ...



Menuda tontearía hay con el libro 1984!! Parece que se ha descubierto que le tierra es redonda. Y el autor muy fino el, se dedicaba los fines de semana como muchos otros revolucionarios de mierda extranjeros, a pegar tiros a los asediados del alcázar de Toledo. En fin una puntualización.


----------



## Alficoz (1 Mar 2022)

No digo que lo vayan a eliminar, vale la pena leerlo.


----------



## Blas el Empalador (3 Mar 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Venga ya, en serio existe eso? Debe ser BROTAL



No se prive, onvre. El libro de verdad empieza en la página 15.









Comunistas, Judíos y demás ralea - PDF Free Download


Pío BarojaComunistas, judíos y demás raleaPÍO BAROJACOMUNISTAS, JUDÍOS Y DEMÁS RALEA1ª edición 1938 2ª edición ...




epdf.tips







Alficoz dijo:


> Hace un mes compré 1984, Un mundo feliz y Rebelión en la granja.
> Me quedé de piedra al ver que puedes comprar la versión “Vintage” o una “mejorada”, ahora no recuerdo exactamente cuál de ellos tenía la opción.
> Supongo que dentro de poco será más complicado encontrar la versión original, leí que los herederos de los derechos de autor habían autorizado a reescribir la obra.
> Primer paso para la desaparición del libro original.



Efectivamente. Ese mecanismo de sustitución de informaciones y datos acerca del pasado es profusamente explicado en la novela 1984. Y ahora lo están llevando a cabo con la propia novela.


----------



## GatoAzul (3 Mar 2022)

La quema de libros para "librar del conocimiento" a la gente.

Fahrenheit 451 (1966) - YouTube


----------



## olalai (3 Mar 2022)

No sé si conecta del todo con el tema, pero sé que muchos quisieran hacerlo desaparecer:
Peter C. Gøtzsche (2013). _Deadly Medicines and Organised Crime: How Big Pharma Has Corrupted Healthcare_.
Si a alguien le interesa leerlo, lo puedo localizar.


----------



## Petete el del libro gordo (3 Mar 2022)

Mi obra cumbre.


----------



## Pato Sentado (24 Abr 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Jean Raspail, el profeta francés de la xenofobia
> 
> 
> ‘El campamento de los santos’, la novela en la que imaginó una marea de inmigrantes, es un referente de la ultraderecha
> ...



Hoy de Sant Jordi lo he visto en un puesto de una asociación, además superprogre, que vendía todo de viejo. Me hizo mucha gracia y le recomendé que se lo leyera. Yo lo tengo de cuando "limpiaron" la biblioteca municipal.


----------



## Turgot (24 Abr 2022)

Mi Lucha - Hitler, Adolf -5% en libros | FNAC 

Sois ridículos


----------



## FCO (8 May 2022)

Cualquier libro de Antony Sutton, por ejemplo: "_Wall Street and the Rise of Hitler" _entre otros muchísimos...


----------



## patroclus (8 May 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Mi Lucha - Hitler, Adolf -5% en libros | FNAC
> 
> Sois ridículos



En muchos países europeos está prohibido. En Alemania te denuncian o expulsan. Hay pocos países europeos en que se deje vender ese libro.
En España a Pedro Varela se lo requisaron , quemaron y a él lo metieron en la cárcel.









Isabel Peralta, la ultraderechista española a la que Alemania expulsa por llevar una esvástica


La española intentó entrar en Alemania con una esvástica nazi el libro Mein Kampf de Adolf Hitler, por lo que fue expulsada del país.




www.elindependiente.com


----------



## Turgot (8 May 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> En muchos países europeos está prohibido. En Alemania te denuncian o expulsan. Hay pocos países europeos en que se deje vender ese libro.
> En España a Pedro Varela se lo requisaron , quemaron y a él lo metieron en la cárcel.
> 
> 
> ...



Eso es mentira

‘Mi lucha’ volverá a publicarse en Alemania después de 70 años

"Mi lucha", de Hitler, éxito de ventas en Alemania


A Pedro Varela le condenaron por apología del genocidio, quizá erróneamente, pero no por eso


----------



## fvckCatalonia (8 May 2022)

En general, todos los libros revisionistas. Despues, todos los libros considerados de "ultraderecha" o "rasistas".


----------



## Turgot (8 May 2022)

FCO dijo:


> Cualquier libro de Antony Sutton, por ejemplo: "_Wall Street and the Rise of Hitler" _entre otros muchísimos...



Wall Street and the Rise of Hitler: The Astonishing True Story of the American Financiers Who Bankrolled the Nazis : Sutton, Antony Cyril: Libros - Amazon 

Edición de 2010


----------



## patroclus (8 May 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Eso es mentira
> 
> ‘Mi lucha’ volverá a publicarse en Alemania después de 70 años
> 
> ...



Como manipulas la información. Lo que venden en Alemania es la edición comentada, o sea no es la edición oficial y además comentada párrafo a párrafo por los narigudos.

En cuanto a pedro varela, le metieron delito de odio por vender libros de los que el no es el autor, o sea por vender libros que no le gusta a la masonada catalana.


----------



## Alarkos (8 May 2022)

La disidencia controlada ha calado fuerte en vosotros. Los que decís que prohibirán Orwell o Huxley no os enteráis lo más mínimo de que va la películas. Las familias Orwell y Huxley eran la ÉLITE. Los Huxley, por ejemplo, fueron los autores del concepto de EUGENESIA , y esta familia se encuentra emparentada con Darwin, y su falsa teoría de las especies.

Las novelas distópicas del siglo pasado son herramientas del sistema para crear una suerte de programación predictiva, ampliando el espectro de lo posible a los profanos (nosotros), de tal manera que, cuando ocurra, que ocurrirá, no produzca rechazo.

Solo prohiben aquellos libros que muestran una verdad incómoda como los libros de Ibn Asad (mostrando parte del telón tal el Sistema), Thomas Cowen (mostrando la real tras la "Ciencia médica", virología , etc, y un largo etc). Los que muestran una verdad productiva para el Sistema son mostrados y promocionados.


----------



## Fukuoka San (8 May 2022)

Alarkos dijo:


> La disidencia controlada ha calado fuerte en vosotros. Los que decís que prohibirán Orwell o Huxley no os enteráis lo más mínimo de que va la películas. Las familias Orwell y Huxley eran la ÉLITE. Los Huxley, por ejemplo, fueron los autores del concepto de EUGENESIA , y esta familia se encuentra emparentada con Darwin, y su falsa teoría de las especies.
> 
> Las novelas distópicas del siglo pasado son herramientas del sistema para crear una suerte de programación predictiva, ampliando el espectro de lo posible a los profanos (nosotros), de tal manera que, cuando ocurra, que ocurrirá, no produzca rechazo.
> 
> Solo prohiben aquellos libros que muestran una verdad incómoda como los libros de Ibn Asad (mostrando parte del telón tal el Sistema), Thomas Cowen (mostrando la real tras la "Ciencia médica", virología , etc, y un largo etc). Los que muestran una verdad productiva para el Sistema son mostrados y promocionados.




El Sistema, bonita palabra...





__





El truco más ingenioso del sistema – Cosas tan obvias que me da miedo decirlas






www.thetruthcounts.com


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (8 May 2022)

*




*


----------



## Trollaco del copón (8 May 2022)

Storico dijo:


> Los libros de Orwell fueron activamente promocionados por la CIA.



La CIA nunca promocionó los libros de Orwell











Así como nunca hemos estado en guerra con Oceanía...


----------



## chusto (8 May 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Wall Street and the Rise of Hitler: The Astonishing True Story of the American Financiers Who Bankrolled the Nazis : Sutton, Antony Cyril: Libros - Amazon
> 
> Edición de 2010



Me lo apunto el libro. YA si dice que los judios de NY financiaron a Hitler, entonces va a ser mi libro de referencia jaja


----------



## CesareLombroso (8 May 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Como manipulas la información. Lo que venden en Alemania es la edición comentada, o sea no es la edición oficial y además comentada párrafo a párrafo por los narigudos.
> 
> En cuanto a pedro varela, le metieron delito de odio por vender libros de los que el no es el autor, o sea por vender libros que no le gusta a la masonada catalana.





Fue el fiscal Mena, el psicopata mason del caso Royuela


----------



## ajenuz (8 May 2022)




----------



## SeñoritoRafi (8 May 2022)

Un historiador judío de la Universidad de Tel- Aviv e hijo de un Gran Rabino de Roma, tachado de antisemita por contar la verdad. 

Un académico elimina de su libro el asesinato de un niño cristiano en un rito judío medieval


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (8 May 2022)

SeñoritoRafi dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1051801
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1051802
> Ver archivo adjunto 1051803
> ...



Ostras


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (12 May 2022)

La danza final de Kali.


----------



## Turgot (12 May 2022)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiene mucha pinta de estar prohibido, edición de samizdat


----------



## Turgot (12 May 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Como manipulas la información. Lo que venden en Alemania es la edición comentada, o sea no es la edición oficial y además comentada párrafo a párrafo por los narigudos.
> 
> En cuanto a pedro varela, le metieron delito de odio por vender libros de los que el no es el autor, o sea por vender libros que no le gusta a la masonada catalana.




El 'Mein Kampf' prohibido | Internacional | EL MUNDO

_Según el catedrático de Derecho de la Universidad de Postdam, *Christian Bickenback*, pese al perfil de los protagonistas, la batería jurídica al alcance de la Justicia para impedir la reedición y distribución del Mein Kampf, ya libre de derechos, es limitada y excluye un posible delito de propaganda contra el orden establecido.

Hay precedente y se remonta a 1979, cuando el Tribunal Federal (BGH) dictó contra la prohibición de vender Mein Kampf en anticuarios al no ver lugar para aplicar el artículo 86 del Código Penal invocado. Dicho de otro modo, *Hitler escribió su manifiesto* previo a la fundación de la República Federal de Alemania en 1949 y en consecuencia, el objetivo e intención de su propaganda no pudo ser el Estado alemán actual y su Constitución.
_
Hitler, Adolf: Mein Kampf - Todos los libros - Verlag Der Schelm 



_Junto con el Instituto Australiano de Adelaida, Norwood, la editorial de Leipzig Der Schelm ha decidido presentar el libro de Adolf Hitler "Mein Kampf" sin comentarios y sin cambios para su evaluación crítica al ciudadano responsable, que ha estado pasando por la Escuela Superior de la Democracia durante décadas, como parte de sus reimpresiones de literatura preconstitucional.

En contraste con los comentaristas académicos de la "edición científica crítica" del libro publicado en enero de 2016 por el Instituto de Historia Contemporánea, Mchn./Bln., estamos comprometidos con el lema "¡Sapere aude!" de Prusia Oriental Immanuel Kant, ya que lo declaró el lema de la Ilustración en 1784:_
_ 
"¡*Ten el coraje de usar tu propia mente!* "_​


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (12 May 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Tiene mucha pinta de estar prohibido, edición de samizdat



Si no fueras tan sumamente imbécil, te darías cuenta que casi ninguno de los libros que se han puesto aquí están prohibidos. De hecho, pocos libros están prohibidos hoy en día. Precisamente donde prohíben libros es en los regímenes que tú apoyas, ya que hablas de Samizdat, progre repugnante hijo de la gran puta.

Si no fueras tan sumamente imbécil te darías cuenta que el hilo se ha derivado, simplemente, a aquellos libros muy mal vistos por la sociedad en general, o el NWO, si es que existe tal cosa. El término "prohibido" ha sido una simple extrapolación.

Pero, para qué esforzarme. Efctivamente, eres imbécil. Alguien que es un progre como tú, encima un puto picateclas, tiene que ser imbécil.


----------



## Gorguera (12 May 2022)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> Si no fueras tan sumamente imbécil, te darías cuenta que casi ninguno de los libros que se han puesto aquí están prohibidos. De hecho, pocos libros están prohibidos hoy en día. Precisamente donde prohíben libros es en los regímenes que tú apoyas, ya que hablas de Samizdat, progre repugnante hijo de la gran puta.
> 
> Si no fueras tan sumamente imbécil te darías cuenta que el hilo se ha derivado, simplemente, a aquellos libros muy mal vistos por la sociedad en general, o el NWO, si es que existe tal cosa. El término "prohibido" ha sido una simple extrapolación.
> 
> Pero, para qué esforzarme. Efctivamente, eres imbécil. Alguien que es un progre como tú, encima un puto picateclas, tiene que ser imbécil.



Rojos rojeando.

Por supuesto, el hecho de que vendan luego la antología de Karl Marx, o el capital versión deluxe en el corte inglés no les dice nada de su "disidente" y "prohibida" ideología.

Lo de esta gentuza es estafa y desfachatez continua.


----------



## Berrón (12 May 2022)

SeñoritoRafi dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1051801
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1051802
> Ver archivo adjunto 1051803
> ...











Pascua de Sangre - Ariel Toaff : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


El doctor Toaff es hijo del Gran Rabino de Roma, y ejerce como docente en la universidad judía de Bar Ilan, no lejos de Tel-Aviv. Se dio a conocer con sus...



archive.org


----------



## Barruel (12 May 2022)

ajenuz dijo:


>




Este libro sobre la Big Pharma es apabullante en cuanto a la documentación. Me extraña que no esté prohibido:











El autor tiene otro del mismo nivel sobre el escándalo del Banco Ambrosiano y la logia P2. Se llama _Los banqueros de Dios_ o algo así.


----------



## Turgot (13 May 2022)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> Si no fueras tan sumamente imbécil, te darías cuenta que casi ninguno de los libros que se han puesto aquí están prohibidos. De hecho, pocos libros están prohibidos hoy en día. Precisamente donde prohíben libros es en los regímenes que tú apoyas, ya que hablas de Samizdat, progre repugnante hijo de la gran puta.
> 
> Si no fueras tan sumamente imbécil te darías cuenta que el hilo se ha derivado, simplemente, a aquellos libros muy mal vistos por la sociedad en general, o el NWO, si es que existe tal cosa. El término "prohibido" ha sido una simple extrapolación.
> 
> Pero, para qué esforzarme. Efctivamente, eres imbécil. Alguien que es un progre como tú, encima un puto picateclas, tiene que ser imbécil.



Moviendo los postes de la portería sin recato ninguno


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (13 May 2022)

El de codreanu de "Para mis legionarios" tiene mucha tela. Creo que es el libro mas antisemita que he leído jamás junto a El judío internacional de Henry Ford.

Al lado de ellos, el Mi Lucha es un guion de Hollywood

Es curioso que no tenga mala fama


----------



## Isbanilla (13 May 2022)

En breve, los cómics de Ibañez.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 May 2022)

Tarzán


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 May 2022)

La cosmovisión occidental cada vez es más infantil y sectaria .

Se está imponiendo una secta fanática en la que han diseñado un mundo de pinta y colorea para hacer creer a la población una realidad que no es .







Mujeres de tribus africanas que siguen viviendo como nuestras antepasadas durante decenas de miles de años y que tienen una media de 6 hijos .







www.burbuja.info


----------



## notorius.burbujo (13 May 2022)

napobalo dijo:


> El libro de cocina del anarquista
> 
> Cualquiera que te ayude a hacer huelga de impuestos y no depender de una mierda de paga:
> 
> ...



esosmlibros no estan prohibidos. Os estais haciendo unas pajas guapas.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (13 May 2022)

Rio Revuelto dijo:


> Recomendé esos dos libros exactamente a mi hijo, adolescente.
> 
> En la librería a la que acude normalmente (es de los que leen libros en papel) le dijeron literalmente: "son libros pasados de moda, no los tenemos y no los vamos a solicitar"
> 
> Esa fue la prueba de que realmente son importantes. Los encontré por mi cuenta.



pero si esos 2 libros los compre hace 2 años en los puestos de la playa en ediciones de 5 euros !ñ

Dejad de flipar, esos libros no estan prohibidos, ni se han perseguido. La gente no los lee, punto.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (13 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Da igual, me los he bajado todos.



Cuidado con eso. Es facilisimo establecer restricciones a nivel de sistema operativo. Recomiendo a todo el mundo tener un equipo totalmente desconectado de la red y sin hardware de conexion de ninguna clase.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Charles B. (14 May 2022)

Cualquier Mortadelo y Filemón. 
Si hubo un profeta fue su creador.


----------



## Gouel (14 May 2022)

Hugiblue dijo:


> Caballo de Troya (JJ Benítez)
> 
> *El opus dei lo leyó y después lo prohibió…



Esa mierda no la ha leído ni el desgraciado que lo plagió.
Lee el libro de urantia.


----------



## Gouel (14 May 2022)

Prácticamente todos los libros que han citado das una patada y te los encuentras, pero a estos payasos les gusta sentirse especiales e ir de alternativos con pajas mentales de libros que leen hasta en la guardería.


----------



## imaginARIO (14 May 2022)

El cómic publicado en España más maldito y prohibido — Agente Provocador


Hitler=SS , que advertía ser «peligroso para la juventud» y publicado en España por Makoki, fue secuestrado y prohibido por considerarlo apologista del nazismo, los campos de concentración y los verdugos. Desde entonces es una codiciada pieza de coleccionista




www.agenteprovocador.es


----------



## Rael (17 May 2022)

gases militares edicion 1933.

Conozco una copia...


----------



## Cicciolino (17 May 2022)

napobalo dijo:


> 1984
> 
> Un mundo feliz



Vuestros amos quieren que leáis, aunque penséis lo contrario.

Leer lo predispone a uno para ser presa con mayor facilidad engaños elaborados en los que no caería gente más rústica., menos contaminada.

La estrategia es inundar las librerías de mierda, hacer que vosotros mismos os la metáis por el gaznate, que alabéis su sabor y pidáis más de lo mismo.

_too long; didn't read_: leer es de necios que se creen listos.


----------



## CharlesLeeRay (17 May 2022)

No se hasta que punto, pero el tratado de cartucheria de f. lanza.
Poseia 4 copias, vendi 3 (la ultima la tiene un muy buen amigo) y en dos ocasiones me pidieron explicaciones de por que tenia ese libro y a quien se lo estaba vendiendo.


----------



## Pabloom (17 May 2022)

CharlesLeeRay dijo:


> No se hasta que punto, pero el tratado de cartucheria de f. lanza.
> Poseia 4 copias, vendi 3 (la ultima la tiene un muy buen amigo) y en dos ocasiones me pidieron explicaciones de por que tenia ese libro y a quien se lo estaba vendiendo.



Pues prohibido no sé, pero prohibitivo sí que es. Entre 470 y 640 euros en Iberlibro


----------



## Gusman (17 May 2022)

Hay multitud de libros "prohibidos" sobre lo que realmente pasó durante la II Guerra Mundial. Si alguno está interesado se los paso comprimidos ya que son demasiados.


----------



## Zeal (17 May 2022)

Yo tengo este libro en físico, misma edición.
Creo que hoy en día es difícil de encontrar y su precio ha aumentado considerablemente.


----------



## Ratona001 (17 May 2022)

Martin Leon dijo:


> Tintín en el Congo.
> 
> No hay que irse tan lejos con esta chusma.



Que hacía Tintin en el Congo? 


Prohibido no está porque va por la cuarta edición. Pero parece que ostiaron a uno el otro día.
El libro ese que desmonta las operaciones de cambio de Genaro. No sé cómo se titula. Alguien hizo hilo hace poco


----------



## CharlesLeeRay (18 May 2022)

Pabloom dijo:


> Pues prohibido no sé, pero prohibitivo sí que es. Entre 470 y 640 euros en Iberlibro



Si, yo tambien flipe cuando vi el precio, me los quite rapido de encima a 350.
Le eche un vistazo por encima, no entiendo mucho de estas cosas, pero explicaba como estaban hecho los cartuchos, que tenian dentro, su composicion, como funcionaban y a veces un pequeño comentario de diferencias si se utilizaba en armas especificas.
La calidad del papel era tipo lamina, parecido al de los comics actuales, pero algo peor y mas grueso (supongo que por las limitaciones de la epoca). Las tapas eran tambien jodidamente gruesas y duras, mas encima una cubierta de estas de plastico, igual de burda que el resto del tomo.
Si bien no entiendo el contenido, puedo asegurar que el libro estaba pensado para durar y conservarse.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 May 2022)

CharlesLeeRay dijo:


> No se hasta que punto, pero el tratado de cartucheria de f. lanza.
> Poseia 4 copias, vendi 3 (la ultima la tiene un muy buen amigo) y en dos ocasiones me pidieron explicaciones de por que tenia ese libro y a quien se lo estaba vendiendo.



¿Quién te "pidió explicaciones", los "caballero, caballero"?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 May 2022)

Rael dijo:


> gases militares edicion 1933.
> 
> Conozco una copia...


----------



## I. de A. (18 May 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Vuestros amos quieren que leáis, aunque penséis lo contrario.
> 
> Leer lo predispone a uno para ser presa con mayor facilidad engaños elaborados en los que no caería gente más rústica., menos contaminada.
> 
> ...



No. Eso sería cuando no existía el cine y la televisión, de los que no escapa precisamente la gente rústica.

Unamuno decía que las únicas personas cultas que quedaban eran las analfabetas.

Al parecer, sólo éstas se encontraban a salvo de la contracultura propia de los periódicos y libros que hacían abandonar las tradiciones y los sanos prejuicios culturales.

Cien años después nadie se libra de la contracultura o anticultura de los demagogos a través de la educación, el cine, la televisión, las modas, las leyes, etc. Hoy, tan inculto es el analfabeto como el doctor. Y ambos han mamado tantas trolas y tanto respeto a la corrección política que llegan a asegurar que existe una pandemia; algo que, evidentemente, es falso. Unos y otros niegan la evidencia sin inmutarse.

Decía también Unamuno, que cuanto menos se lee, más daño hace lo que se lee.


----------



## CharlesLeeRay (18 May 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿Quién te "pidió explicaciones", los "caballero, caballero"?



Un excaballero y un exmilitar, ambos compradores. El 3º tomo se lo llevo un coleccionista de articulos de la falange y españa 2000. El 4º se lo di a un amigo al que le interesa la armamentistica, pero deduzco que no sabe tampoco mucho del valor real del libro.


----------



## derepen (18 May 2022)

Francisco Reuleaux tiene un libro sobre inventos de 8 tomos, vi 7 de ellos por 120 euros y me los pillé porque el autor es un genio y me parecía muy interesante. Me quedó la duda sobre qué iría el volumen 4, que es el que faltaba.

Busqué y lo primero que encontré era un volumen 4 pero que trataba sobre el vidrio, no le di la mayor importancia.

Al cabo de unas semanas volví a buscar y me apareció una copia de un volumen 4, pero que no era sobre vidrio, era sobre la fabricación química artesanal, entre otras cosas de pólvora. Explica cómo lavar el oro, metales... está muy chulo, al final tengo los 8 y cuando me aburro les echo un vistazo.

Aquí parece que está completa la colección que tengo yo, aunque no sé si el vol 4 es el de vidrio o el de química.

En otro tomo habla sobre las armas, así que supongo que es apropiado en este hilo.







Los grandes inventos.- francisco reuleaux. 1888 - Vendido en Venta Directa - 259866640


Orientaprecios de Otros libros antiguos de historia. Vendido en Venta Directa: Los grandes inventos.- francisco reuleaux. 1888/1891 gras y compañía, editores.8 tomos.completa.. Lote 259866640




www.todocoleccion.net


----------



## El gostoso (18 May 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Guardad todos esos libros en un baúl, a juzgar la velocidad a la que evoluciona la cultura de la cancelación esos libros en breve valdrán como un incunable:
> 
> *Un colegio de EE UU prohíbe leer en sus aulas 'Maus', el cómic sobre el Holocausto que ganó el premio Pulitzer*
> 
> ...



Normal, valiente mierda de comic


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (18 May 2022)

Alucino con lo farsantes que son los cristianos. Forman parte activa del NOM y encima van de victimas y se creen perseguidos. 

Putos parasitos.


----------



## Turgot (18 May 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> Cualquier Mortadelo y Filemón.
> Si hubo un profeta fue su creador.



Estás loco, si están en cualquier ECI


----------



## Oteador (18 May 2022)

El de Francis Fukuyama el Fin de la Historia y el Último Hombre. Si os fijáis hay muy pocos ejemplares en venta. Creoq ue este libro ha sido licenciado


----------



## Hannibaal (18 May 2022)

SeñoritoRafi dijo:


> Un historiador judío de la Universidad de Tel- Aviv e hijo de un Gran Rabino de Roma, tachado de antisemita por contar la verdad.
> 
> Un académico elimina de su libro el asesinato de un niño cristiano en un rito judío medieval



Me hiciste recordar este libro: 






Lo leí en una edición traducida al español, versión epub convertida desde pdf, la versión física debe ser muy difícil de encontrar.


----------



## Hannibaal (18 May 2022)

Oteador dijo:


> El de Francis Fukuyama el Fin de la Historia y el Último Hombre. Si os fijáis hay muy pocos ejemplares en venta. Creoq ue este libro ha sido licenciado



Ese libro ya cumplió su misión propagandistica, cuantos mas años pasan mas ridícula resulta la tesis de su autor.


----------



## I. de A. (18 May 2022)

Martin Leon dijo:


> Tintín en el Congo.
> 
> No hay que irse tan lejos con esta chusma.



_Tintín en el país de los soviets_ estuvo censurado prácticamente durante 70 años.

"Un ejemplar de la primera edición de 1930 vale hoy en día una pequeña fortuna. ¡La aventura no se reeditó en álbum hasta 1973! Y hubo que esperar hasta 1981 para ver aparecer una edición facsímil destinada al gran público.

Y no fue hasta 1999, con motivo del 70 aniversario de Tintín, cuando el título se integró por fin en la colección completa de _Las Aventuras de Tintín."

tintin-en-el-pais-de-los-soviets_


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (18 May 2022)

Me acabo de ver uno por Telegram, Los Judios de Gottfried Feder. Es este que está con Hitler y Goebbels







Me parece que no lo van a vender en El corte inglés, no. Despues de leerlo no creo que Planeta planee una edicion


----------



## casaire (18 May 2022)

"EL VARÓN DOMADO" - Esther Vilar

"No más tarde de los doce años -edad a la cual la mayoría de las mujeres ha
decidido ya emprender la carrera de prostituta (o sea, la carrera que
consiste en hacer que un hombre trabaje para ella a cambio de poner
intermitentemente a su disposición, como contraprestación, la vagina)." 

"No hará falta subrayar que todos los inventos y todos los descubrimientos
de este mundo han sido obra de varones, trátese de electricidad, de
aerodinámica, de ginecología, de cibernética, de mecánica, de física cuántica,
de hidráulica o de teoría de la evolución. Hasta los principios de la
psicología infantil, de la alimentación de los lactantes o de la
conservación de alimentos han sido descubiertos por varones. Es más:
las mismas transformaciones de la moda femenina, o algo tan trivial como
la composición de nuevas minutas y matices de sabor,
son tradicionalmente cosa de hombres "

"La mujer alaba al varón para que éste trabaje para ella; el varón elogia
a la mujer para que ésta se gaste el dinero ganado por él."


"La mujer existe en un plano animalesco: le gusta comer, le gusta beber, le gusta dormir,
y también le gusta el sexo, siempre que no pierda por él nada mejor y que no le cueste
demasiado cansancio. A diferencia del varón, no cargaría con esfuerzos y contratiempos por
llevarse la pareja a la cama; pero si ya lo tiene en ella, no tiene en modo alguno inhibiciones
o anticipatía al acto sexual, siempre que el varón asuma el papel de activo y que ella misma
no estuviera preparando una de sus grandes acciones cosméticas o esperando un programa televisivo
de su gusto. "

"¿Para que le serviría, por ejemplo, comprometerse premarutamente con un socialista (las estudiantes que van a manifestaciones tienen siempre relaciones con un manifestante), si luego a lo mejor puede casarse con un rico fabricante?"


----------



## Gubelkian (18 May 2022)

Teo se va de putas.

Teo se mete un pico.

No los encuentro por ningún sitio...


----------



## Chulita (18 May 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Vuestros amos quieren que leáis, aunque penséis lo contrario.
> 
> Leer lo predispone a uno para ser presa con mayor facilidad engaños elaborados en los que no caería gente más rústica., menos contaminada.
> 
> ...



 Hace tiempo que deje de truñarme el alma leyendo libros. Eso no puede ser bueno, hombre.


----------



## Veriniano (19 May 2022)

Las obras completas de Sabino Arana


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (19 May 2022)

Storico dijo:


> Los libros de Orwell fueron activamente promocionados por la CIA.



Donde esté la CIA, que se quite Espasa Calpe.


----------



## circodelia2 (19 May 2022)

Mein Kampf


----------



## Matriz_81 (19 May 2022)

Ursur dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 943817
> 
> 
> No debe estar muy prohibido porque lo tienes en la Fnac.
> ...



Si lleva en la portada un símbolo ocultista, está permitido por el régimen.


----------



## Ursur (19 May 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> Si lleva en la portada un símbolo ocultista, está permitido por el régimen.



Joaquín Bochaca. Busque información sobre él y luego me cuenta lo del símbolo ocultista.


----------



## Matriz_81 (19 May 2022)

Ursur dijo:


> Joaquín Bochaca. Busque información sobre él y luego me cuenta lo del símbolo ocultista.



Extraído de Metapedia:
"*Joaquin Bochaca* ha sido criticado en varias ocasiones por presentar una actitud favorable a la independencia de Cataluña y contraria a España".

También despreciaba al Cristo Judío. ¡Qué casualidad, como los narigudos!


----------



## Ursur (19 May 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> Extraído de Metapedia:
> "*Joaquin Bochaca* ha sido criticado en varias ocasiones por presentar una actitud favorable a la independencia de Cataluña y contraria a España".
> 
> También despreciaba al Cristo Judío. ¡Qué casualidad, como los narigudos!



El es catalán y yo diría que nacional socialista también.
Aparte de eso tiene un libro donde cuestiona el origen judío de Jesucristo afirmando que al nacer en Galilea era galileo, no judío.




Siga usted profundizando. Poca gente se cuestiona estas cosas. Mis Diez.


----------



## robert73 (19 May 2022)

Storico dijo:


> Los libros de Orwell fueron activamente promocionados por la CIA.



Programación predictiva.


----------



## robert73 (20 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> que digo yo, para qué van a prohibir nada, si no lee libros ni dios!!
> 
> Ejemplo: fundacion de Asimov. En la versión de TV han hecho una masacre con la historia, nada que ver. Quién se ha quejado? cuatro frikis. Cuatro.
> 
> ...











Isaac Asimov - Saga De La Fundación - Podcast en iVoox


Reunión en un solo volumen de las tres novelas de la clásica Trilogía de la Fundación, galardonada en 1966 con el prestigioso premio Hugo a «la mejor serie de ciencia ficción de todos los tiempos».<br /> El hombre se ha dispersado por toda la galaxia. La capital del Imperio es Trántor, nido de...




www.ivoox.com


----------



## mcflanagan (30 Jul 2022)

Buen hilo, he tenido que tirar de eMule para encontrar algunos, que aunque no estén prohibidos, son casi inencontrables.


----------



## PhilippBatz (30 Jul 2022)

El poder es la razón (might is right). Alguien sabe cómo conseguirlo?


----------



## sirpask (30 Jul 2022)

rsaca dijo:


> El Nuevo Testamento. Uno de los libros más revolucionarios de la historia de la humanidad. En serio.



Yo iba a decir la biblia directamente.


----------



## bigmaller (30 Jul 2022)

Storico dijo:


> Los libros de Orwell fueron activamente promocionados por la CIA.



Cuando no tenian ni puta idea de que podrian ser un boomerang....


----------



## lappin7 (30 Jul 2022)

*Aquí hay varios libros no prohibidos, pero sí alternativos*









@carlosantonio Libros


Canales: @carlosantoniolibro Para archivar libros publicados. @carlosantoniodocus Para archivar documentales publicados. @carlosantonioserie Para archivar series publicadas.




odysee.com


----------



## naburiano (4 Ago 2022)

Ursur dijo:


> El es catalán y yo diría que nacional socialista también.
> Aparte de eso tiene un libro donde cuestiona el origen judío de Jesucristo afirmando que al nacer en Galilea era galileo, no judío.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1063203
> ...



En el Israel de tiempos de Jesús,
los galileos eran bastante criptopaganos, en Samaria, eran samaritanos, y realmente judíos, lo que se dice, judíos, eran solo los que vivían en la región de Judá y los Idumeos, que habían sido convertidos forzosamente al judaísmo por la dinastía Asmonea.


----------



## derepen (4 Ago 2022)

mcflanagan dijo:


> Buen hilo, he tenido que tirar de eMule para encontrar algunos, que aunque no estén prohibidos, son casi inencontrables.



El de Peter Duesberg "Inventing the AIDS virus" es una joya, más relevante que nunca, cita a Fauci 60 veces.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Ago 2022)

@daesrd puso 2 que duraron na y menos


----------



## K... (4 Ago 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Da igual, me los he bajado todos.



Ahora solo tienes que leerlos.


----------



## ConspiraChad (4 Ago 2022)

EL COMITÉ DE LOS 300







Los Protocolos de los Sabios de Sion






Slavic-Aryan Vedas






Libro de Enoc


----------



## Andrés Hurtado (4 Ago 2022)

Virus Mania: Corona/COVID-19, Measles, Swine Flu, Cervical Cancer, Avian Flu, SARS, BSE, Hepatitis C, AIDS, Polio, Spanish Flu. How the Medical ... Making Billion-Dollar Profits At Our Expense : Engelbrecht, Torsten, Köhnlein, Claus, Bailey, Samantha, Scoglio, Stefano: Amazon.es: Libros


Virus Mania: Corona/COVID-19, Measles, Swine Flu, Cervical Cancer, Avian Flu, SARS, BSE, Hepatitis C, AIDS, Polio, Spanish Flu. How the Medical ... Making Billion-Dollar Profits At Our Expense : Engelbrecht, Torsten, Köhnlein, Claus, Bailey, Samantha, Scoglio, Stefano: Amazon.es: Libros



amzn.eu


----------



## Ludovicus (4 Ago 2022)

Hannibaal dijo:


> Ese libro ya cumplió su misión propagandistica, cuantos mas años pasan mas ridícula resulta la tesis de su autor.



A parte de que ahora mismo está a la venta en La Casa del Libro, editado en la muy popular colección El libro bolsillo, de Alianza. De prohibido nada.


----------



## trellat (4 Ago 2022)

napobalo dijo:


> 1984
> 
> Un mundo feliz



24 tankitos por esta mierda.

calvopez ¿¿esto que coño es, estas en el ajo o que pasa??
eso o tienes esto plagado de multinick pinchando tu foro para dios sabe qué ...


----------



## Persea (5 Ago 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> "Y decirte alguna vez, por ejemplo, te quiero", Anaya editorial



ESO Q ES


----------



## Persea (5 Ago 2022)

Hannibaal dijo:


> Ese libro ya cumplió su misión propagandistica, cuantos mas años pasan mas ridícula resulta la tesis de su autor.



el autor de ese libro se hizo socialista


----------



## Persea (5 Ago 2022)

Ursur dijo:


> El es catalán y yo diría que nacional socialista también.
> Aparte de eso tiene un libro donde cuestiona el origen judío de Jesucristo afirmando que al nacer en Galilea era galileo, no judío.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1063203
> ...



a ver nazis de mierda, en españa somos NACIONALCATOLICOS y jesus el judio es nuestro mesias

tu identidad racial blanca es equiparable a lo de las mujeres con pene, payaso morenazi


----------



## JessRex (5 Ago 2022)

*LOS DIARIOS DE TURNER DEL DOCTOR WILLIAM PIERCE .ABSOLUTAMENTE IMPRESCINDIBLE SI CREES EN LA REVOLUCION ARMADA . SI ERES DE LOS QUE VAN A VOTAR NO LEAS ESTE LIBRO .*


----------



## I. de A. (5 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Todos esos libros se pueden adquirir en cualquier lado.



No.


----------



## hastaloswebs2012 (5 Ago 2022)

Igualadme este:

_La Caperucita Roja (Charles Perrault)_









No, no es una coña, os recuerdo que ha sido retirado de las bibliotecas de parvularios en algunas taifas ultra-progres.


----------



## Ursur (5 Ago 2022)

Persea dijo:


> a ver nazis de mierda, en españa somos NACIONALCATOLICOS y jesus el judio es nuestro mesias
> 
> tu identidad racial blanca es equiparable a lo de las mujeres con pene, payaso morenazi



Está usted hablando mal y de más, opinando sobre mi sin conocerme y sin yo haber dicho nada semejante. 
He comentado sobre un libro, que es de lo que va el hilo.


----------



## Jevitronka (5 Ago 2022)

I. de A. dijo:


> No.



Si precisamente 1984 lo compré yo misma en una feria del libro


----------



## I. de A. (5 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si precisamente 1984 lo compré yo misma en una feria del libro



Dijiste que todos esos libros se pueden adquirir en cualquier lado. Se entiende que te referías a todos los que se habían citado en el hilo antes.


----------



## Fabs (5 Ago 2022)

Andrés Hurtado dijo:


> Virus Mania: Corona/COVID-19, Measles, Swine Flu, Cervical Cancer, Avian Flu, SARS, BSE, Hepatitis C, AIDS, Polio, Spanish Flu. How the Medical ... Making Billion-Dollar Profits At Our Expense : Engelbrecht, Torsten, Köhnlein, Claus, Bailey, Samantha, Scoglio, Stefano: Amazon.es: Libros
> 
> 
> Virus Mania: Corona/COVID-19, Measles, Swine Flu, Cervical Cancer, Avian Flu, SARS, BSE, Hepatitis C, AIDS, Polio, Spanish Flu. How the Medical ... Making Billion-Dollar Profits At Our Expense : Engelbrecht, Torsten, Köhnlein, Claus, Bailey, Samantha, Scoglio, Stefano: Amazon.es: Libros
> ...



Gracias, yo leí la edición original de hace más de 10 años, revelador librazo. Parece que ahora han hecho una nueva edición ampliada con más de 85 pags. tras el cobik. Grandísimo libro el original, ahora iré a por este sin duda.


----------



## Persea (5 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si precisamente 1984 lo compré yo misma en una feria del libro











Denuncian '1984' de George Orwell como un libro ofensivo y perturbador para la corrección política


La universidad de Northampton quiere censurar una de las novelas más esclarecedoras sobre la cultura de la cancelación y la felicidad del olvido




www.eldebate.com


----------



## Jevitronka (5 Ago 2022)

Persea dijo:


> Denuncian '1984' de George Orwell como un libro ofensivo y perturbador para la corrección política
> 
> 
> La universidad de Northampton quiere censurar una de las novelas más esclarecedoras sobre la cultura de la cancelación y la felicidad del olvido
> ...



Hostias, si lo vendo igual me soluciona la vida


----------



## Persea (5 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Hostias, si lo vendo igual me soluciona la vida



tu guardalo que nunca se sabe, aunque siendo mujer en españa la vida ya la tienes solucionada


----------



## Jevitronka (6 Ago 2022)

Persea dijo:


> tu guardalo que nunca se sabe, aunque siendo mujer en españa la vida ya la tienes solucionada



El lunes trabajo


----------



## Persea (6 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> El lunes trabajo



Pues cuando vayas recuerda que el empresario recibe bonificaciones porque eres mujer.


----------



## Jevitronka (6 Ago 2022)

Persea dijo:


> Pues cuando vayas recuerda que el empresario recibe bonificaciones porque eres mujer.



Claro, y me deja usar la máquina para que le quiebre la empresa


----------



## Persea (6 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Claro, y me deja usar la máquina para que le quiebre la empresa



No, al contrario, gana mas por la bonificacion. Aceptalo, te han contratado a costa de discriminar a un varon.


----------



## Cens0r (6 Ago 2022)

Los libros de Erin Pizzey.


----------



## Jevitronka (6 Ago 2022)

Persea dijo:


> No, al contrario, gana mas por la bonificacion. Aceptalo, te han contratado a costa de discriminar a un varon.



Las bonificaciones en contratos son por mujeres o cualquier otra persona que cumple unos ciertos requisitos o pertenece a ciertos colectivos. Siento informarte que no tengo el honor de pertenecer a ninguno de esos colectivos ni cumplo ningún requisito. Vamos, que no tengo derecho a entrar en alfombra roja porque ni me ha pegado nadie, ni soy manca, ni vieja, ni joven, ni parada de larga duración ni nada de eso.


----------



## Persea (6 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Las bonificaciones en contratos son por mujeres o cualquier otra persona que cumple unos ciertos requisitos o pertenece a ciertos colectivos. Siento informarte que no tengo el honor de pertenecer a ninguno de esos colectivos ni cumplo ningún requisito. Vamos, que no tengo derecho a entrar en alfombra roja porque ni me ha pegado nadie, ni soy manca, ni vieja, ni joven, ni parada de larga duración ni nada de eso.



Por favor jevitronka, que tu eres burbuja y sabes que hay bonificaciones por contratar a mujeres, mujeres sin mas requisito.

Ejemplo:


----------



## Mongolo471 (6 Ago 2022)

Sitio para leer tranquilamente


----------



## Jevitronka (6 Ago 2022)

Persea dijo:


> Por favor jevitronka, que tu eres burbuja y sabes que hay bonificaciones por contratar a mujeres, mujeres sin mas requisito.
> 
> Ejemplo:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1147405



Perfecto, pero es que yo no me encuentro contratada por ETT, así que sigo sin cumplir ningún requisito para bonificación por contratación. Y tú acabas de decir ahí arriba que yo he entrado a trabajar por trato de favor, cosa que es falsa.


----------



## Persea (6 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Perfecto, pero es que yo no me encuentro contratada por ETT, así que sigo sin cumplir ningún requisito para bonificación por contratación. Y tú acabas de decir ahí arriba que yo he entrado a trabajar por trato de favor, cosa que es falsa.



Eso era solo un ejemplo, todo el tejido empresarial actualmente esta afectado por estas politicas de genero, y no solo no tiene visos de acabar sino que cada dia lo aumentan mas. La cuestion es que un empresario, especialmente el pequeño y el mediano, que son el 95%, va a contratar antes a una mujer por coste economico, que es lo primero y mas importante para una empresa.

Y eso en el empleo privado. Si ya miramos el publico es todo directamente mujeres. Vas al medico, todo medicas. Vas al juzgado, todo funcionarias. 1 hombre por cada 30 mujeres.


----------



## Manteka (6 Ago 2022)

El Judío Internacional, de Henry Ford

Prohibido en Kindle


----------



## Jevitronka (6 Ago 2022)

Persea dijo:


> Eso era solo un ejemplo, todo el tejido empresarial actualmente esta afectado por estas politicas de genero, y no solo no tiene visos de acabar sino que cada dia lo aumentan mas. La cuestion es que un empresario, especialmente el pequeño y el mediano, que son el 95%, va a contratar antes a una mujer por coste economico, que es lo primero y mas importante para una empresa.
> 
> Y eso en el empleo privado. Si ya miramos el publico es todo directamente mujeres. Vas al medico, todo medicas. Vas al juzgado, todo funcionarias. 1 hombre por cada 30 mujeres.



Soy mujer, pero no cumplo ningún requisito para que a mí empresa le den ventajas fiscales por mi. 
- Ni por edad
- Ni por contrato de formación o relevo
- Ni por parada de larga duración
- Ni por víctima de violencia de género ni terrorismo
- Ni por contrato de ETT
- Ni por hijos
- Ni por colectivo en riesgo de exclusión
- Ni por discapacidad

No entro en ningún requisito de los que te he enumerado arriba, y creo que hoy por hoy no hay otro supuesto para poder desgrabar.

Mi empresa necesitaba un trabajador, di el perfil que buscaban, me probaron y me contrataron porque lo hago bien. Y ya está


----------



## Persea (6 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Soy mujer, pero no cumplo ningún requisito para que a mí empresa le den ventajas fiscales por mi.
> - Ni por edad
> - Ni por contrato de formación o relevo
> - Ni por parada de larga duración
> ...



Yo eso no lo puedo saber. Ni siquiera tu lo puedes saber. Si eres mujer hay bonificacion. Si eres hombre no. A ti el empresario no te especifica lo que le dan o dejan de dar por contratar mujeres, lo que esta claro es que los hombres estamos siendo discriminados, eso es innegable.


----------



## TapirMalayo (6 Ago 2022)

Estáis en medio de la subversión. No existía hace 20 años? Todos esos libros (1984, Farenheit, Un mundo feliz, contaréis eso xq además no conoceréis otras distopias fuera de las populares) son puro anti-nwo. Os han manipulado con el cuento del globohomo que si que es preocupante pero nwo no significa lo que vosotros creéis, documentarsus con material pre 2015/6, estaría muy bien

* además que prohibidos no sería la palabra pero os encanta. El vídeo de Youtube (sic) prohibido por mimimi. Que cuento macho


----------



## Carrus Magníficus (6 Ago 2022)

_Los niños tienen pene y las niñas vagina_.


----------



## PedrelGuape (6 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Soy mujer, pero no cumplo ningún requisito para que a mí empresa le den ventajas fiscales por mi.
> - Ni por edad
> - Ni por contrato de formación o relevo
> - Ni por parada de larga duración
> ...



Te dejas la mas importante, que eclipsa a todas las demás:

*-POR CUPO (simplemente por ser mujer).*


----------



## aldebariano (6 Ago 2022)

napobalo dijo:


> 1984
> 
> Un mundo feliz



"La Europa de los pueblos", no recuerdo el nombre del autor.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (6 Ago 2022)

Carrus Magníficus dijo:


> _Los niños tienen pene y las niñas vagina_.



Tu madre es puta y tu padre marica.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Ago 2022)

Manteka dijo:


> El Judío Internacional, de Henry Ford
> 
> Prohibido en Kindle



Qué sorpresa!


----------



## ISTVRGI (6 Ago 2022)

Manteka dijo:


> El Judío Internacional, de Henry Ford
> 
> Prohibido en Kindle



No lo conocía, justo me lo acabo de descargar, ya tengo entretenimiento para el fin de semana.


----------



## Punkercin (6 Ago 2022)

El Manifiesto Comunista de Friedich Engels y Karl Marx. 



OOOOOOH, WAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTT…


----------



## Jevitronka (6 Ago 2022)

PedrelGuape dijo:


> Te dejas la mas importante, que eclipsa a todas las demás:
> 
> *-POR CUPO (simplemente por ser mujer).*



Y eso lo pone que que reforma laboral, y en qué apartado? 

Poned una vez algo que lo demuestre, o pensaré que no tenéis pruebas de lo que afirmais


----------



## flanagan (6 Ago 2022)

De Vazquez:
- serie de tebeos de la colección Olé de Bruguera: las hermanas Gilda. Aventuras de un par de solteronas: una tonta del culo y otra amargada cum laude. No tienen ni mascotas ni tatuajes.
- Ya de mayor, cómics en Makoki.

- Ibañez: Mortadelo y Filemon. Capacidad de poner en solfa cualquier precepto o acontecimiento, y por lo tanto generar crítica y librepensamiento.


----------



## Jevitronka (6 Ago 2022)

Persea dijo:


> Yo eso no lo puedo saber. Ni siquiera tu lo puedes saber. Si eres mujer hay bonificacion. Si eres hombre no. A ti el empresario no te especifica lo que le dan o dejan de dar por contratar mujeres, lo que esta claro es que los hombres estamos siendo discriminados, eso es innegable.



Y dale. Que eso es la mayor chorrada del mundo, tanto como que las tías cobramos menos por el mismo trabajo. Que ni yo ni tu desgrabamos a la empresa por nuestro sexo, tenemos que cumplir unos requisitos que yo al menos no cumplo.

Dejad de guiados de una vez por leyendas urbanas


----------



## tamartinto (6 Ago 2022)

- Pandèmia i postveritat / Jordi Pigem
- Una enmienda a la totalidad / Juan Manuel de Prada
- El Mensaje Reencontrado / Louis Cattiaux


----------



## Rextor88 (6 Ago 2022)

La cara oculta de la ONU Michel Schooyans. v'"?f \B - PDF Descargar libre


----------



## Frysby (6 Ago 2022)

El principito y sino lo prohíben deberían


----------



## Euron G. (8 Ago 2022)

Se agradecería que en la medida de lo posible incluyan links en pdf a los libros que recomiendan, por razones EVIDENTES.

¡Gracias, salaos!


----------



## Kozak (12 Ago 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Me acabo de ver uno por Telegram, Los Judios de Gottfried Feder. Es este que está con Hitler y Goebbels
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah Feder, el que quería basar la coñomía alimaña en el "faTor Trabago"... de David Ricardo y Karl Marx, muy arios los dos.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (12 Ago 2022)

Kozak dijo:


> Ah Feder, el que quería basar la coñomía alimaña en el "faTor Trabago"... de David Ricardo y Karl Marx, muy arios los dos.



Cuando sale usted del atico no se entera mucho.

Si de algo no sabe, mejor no hable


----------



## Kozak (12 Ago 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Cuando sale usted del atico no se entera mucho.
> 
> Si de algo no sabe, mejor no hable



Indique en qué me equivoco, ilustre al ignorante, en vez de rebajarse al insulto.


----------



## LangostaPaco (12 Ago 2022)

napobalo dijo:


> 1984
> 
> Un mundo feliz



Prohibidos esos dos? Será en Corea del norte


----------



## wililon (12 Ago 2022)

napobalo dijo:


> 1984
> 
> Un mundo feliz



Cualquier adolescente de 14 años se ha leído eso. No hace falta entrar en la deep web.


----------



## Hasta los webs (12 Ago 2022)

Mi lucha


----------



## wililon (12 Ago 2022)

rsaca dijo:


> El Nuevo Testamento. Uno de los libros más revolucionarios de la historia de la humanidad. En serio.



Super revolucionario. Se ha matado más seres humanos por ese libro que por el Corán


----------



## Straton (12 Ago 2022)

Para que van a prohibir libros si la gente no lee.

Han conseguido algo mejor que prohibirlos.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (12 Ago 2022)

wililon dijo:


> Super revolucionario. Se ha matado más seres humanos por ese libro que por el Corán



Los rebuznos de usted son la mejor prueba de que el Nuevo Testamento tiene inspiracion divina


----------



## Nuucelar (15 Ago 2022)

Las mentiras lucrativas de Johannes Jürgenson.
Imposible de encontrar para descargar ni comprar.


----------



## Nuucelar (16 Ago 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> 0.5 segundos en buscarlo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por casualidac ¿lo encontraste en version descarga jratuita?
De todos modos muchas gracias amijo cortatijeras, me gusta mucho mas leer en papel que en el pc o móvil.

Creo que hay 2 versiones la vieja que es con la portada en blanco y negro, y la nueva, que sospecho que le han quitado contenido. Pero no estoy seguro, es solo una suposición.


----------



## Nuucelar (16 Ago 2022)

Linterna Pirata dijo:


> A ver si alguien consigue resolver este asunto.
> Es curioso que no se pueda encontrar GRATIS



Muy curioso, pero vamos, que aunque 25 leuros no es barato, tampoco es un precio prohibitivo.


----------



## Linterna Pirata (16 Ago 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Muy curioso, pero vamos, que aunque 25 leuros no es barato, tampoco es un precio prohibitivo.



Desde luego.
Pero bueno, por echar una ojeada antes de seguir engordando la biblioteca física!
Aquí está en alemán
Die lukrativen Lügen der Wissenschaft | Johannes Jürgenson | download


----------



## Paddy McAloon (16 Ago 2022)

Hugiblue dijo:


> Caballo de Troya (JJ Benítez)



El plagio literario más grande de la Historia.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## Nuucelar (16 Ago 2022)

Linterna Pirata dijo:


> Desde luego.
> Pero bueno, por echar una ojeada antes de seguir engordando la biblioteca física!
> Aquí está en alemán
> Die lukrativen Lügen der Wissenschaft | Johannes Jürgenson | download



Pffff está en alemán. Solo leo a gusto y cómodamente en español. Pero gracias, me es imposible no agradecértelo. Una web más para bajar libros.


----------



## derepen (16 Ago 2022)

Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1157891



¿Lo has leído?


----------



## cerero (16 Ago 2022)

Rebelión en la granja.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (16 Ago 2022)

derepen dijo:


> ¿Lo has leído?



Estoy en ello. Lo recomiendo fuertemente.


----------



## Tocomocho77 (16 Ago 2022)

napobalo dijo:


> 1984
> 
> Un mundo feliz





Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> El mas importante de la historia



Pues en Amazon no se han enterado.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (16 Ago 2022)

Tocomocho77 dijo:


> Pues en Amazon no se han enterado.



No me malcites, yo no digo que sean importantes esos libros


----------



## Tocomocho77 (16 Ago 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> No me malcites, yo no digo que sean importantes esos libros



Perdón, me dirigía al lerdo que decía que 1984 estaba prohibido.


----------



## derepen (16 Ago 2022)

Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> Estoy en ello. Lo recomiendo fuertemente.



¿Puedes contar un poco? Solo de qué va, no un resumen.


----------



## skan (16 Ago 2022)

Cualquiera en el que la mujer tenga hijos y se quede en casa limpiando.
Cualquier en el que se denuncien los genocidios de los comunistas.
Cualquiera en el que se denuncie que los moros nos están volviendo a invadir.


----------



## M.Karl (16 Ago 2022)

Mi Lucha de Adolf Hitler.


----------



## napobalo (23 Ago 2022)

Memorias de un exnazi de david saavedra

Me lo estoy leyendo ahora, muy interesante, rebate todas las bases neonazis que durante 20 años creyo sin dudar, todo con datos reales contado desde la frialdad y la experiencia personal, muy bueno , lo recomiendo a todos 

Aqui lo teneis gratis, asi no hay problema de dinero:





Memorias de un exnazi | David Saavedra | download


Memorias de un exnazi | David Saavedra | download | Z-Library. Download books for free. Find books




pt.b-ok.xyz


----------



## jaimegvr (23 Ago 2022)

Un rey golpe a golpe, biografia prohibida del rey Juan Carlos I.


----------



## napobalo (23 Ago 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Me lo leeré porque hay que leer todas las versiones, pero vamos, que hasta Pedro Varela ha dicho que lo de los neonazis no es el camino



Claro que si , no hay que cerrarse, yo no soy especialmente extremo, nada progre, pero ir por la vida sin pensar poco bueno te dara, se debe criticar el nwo con razones porque asi conseguiras convencer no a hostias como algunos pretenden


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (23 Ago 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Las mentiras lucrativas de Johannes Jürgenson.
> Imposible de encontrar para descargar ni comprar.



Busca en inglés.



wililon dijo:


> Super revolucionario. Se ha matado más seres humanos por ese libro que por el Corán



Amego detected. Al ignore.



Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Alucino con lo farsantes que son los cristianos. Forman parte activa del NOM y encima van de victimas y se creen perseguidos.
> 
> Putos parasitos.



Amego detected, largo de mi país, invasor.


----------



## DonJulián (23 Ago 2022)

Los amos del psoe de Manuel Bonilla Saura.




Y cualquiera de los publicados por Aleksandr Duguin, autor de moda en los últimos tiempos, aunque sus libros se pueden adquirir en España a través de diferentes editoriales, vía Amazon o a través de librerías.

La geopolítica de Rusia, por ejemplo.




Proyecto Eurasia


----------



## Alex Cosma (23 Ago 2022)

Catálogo de libros


Todos los libros con autoría, coautoría o prólogo de Félix Rodrigo Mora.




felixrodrigomora.org


----------



## Lammero (23 Ago 2022)

DonJulián dijo:


> Los amos del psoe de Manuel Bonilla Saura.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1165586
> 
> ...




Ninguna de las putinas del Putino y el Dugino tienen cojones a mentar al (((inner party)))
NOM-NOMadas para los zoomos zampamemes


----------



## I. de A. (23 Ago 2022)

DonJulián dijo:


> Los amos del psoe de Manuel Bonilla Saura.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1165586
> 
> ...



_Los amos del PSOE_ permaneció en poder de la Editorial Planeta durante seis meses, entre 1983 y 1984. En este tiempo, el libro fue leído por un miembro del PSOE y la editorial, siguiendo su consejo y el del comité asesor, no lo publicó.

Publicado finalmente en 1986, se dice que Felipe González lo prohibió. El caso es que el libro desapareció del mapa y fue descatalgado. Bonilla lo amplió más tarde en _La trama oculta del PSOE,_ en 1991, con prólogo de Ricardo de la Cierva, libro que es imposible de encontrar.

Bonilla Sauras, abogado oscense, era pariente de Luis Buñuel por parte de la madre de éste, según dice Ian Gibson en una biografía del director de cine, hablando de los parientes de Buñuel a los que entrevistó y le ayudaron en dicha biografía. Gibson se refiere a Manuel Bonilla Sauras como investigador.

El pdf de_ Los amos del PSOE _(1986) en este hilo:

LOS AMOS DEL PSOE , de Manuel Bonilla Sauras | Burbuja.info


----------



## bangkoriano (23 Ago 2022)

Private


----------



## elKaiser (24 Ago 2022)

wililon dijo:


> Super revolucionario. Se ha matado más seres humanos por ese libro que por el Corán



¿Que obsesión tienes tu con el corán, acaso eres islamófobo?.


----------



## Dreyfus (24 Ago 2022)

“The culture of critique“ de Kevin MacDonald.

“The uniqueness of Western Civilization” de Ricardo Duchesne. 

En general, cualquier libro que Amazon no venda.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Ago 2022)

Dreyfus dijo:


> “The culture of critique“ de Kevin MacDonald.
> 
> “The uniqueness of Western Civilization” de Ricardo Duchesne.
> 
> En general, cualquier libro que Amazon no venda.



¿El de Fraga también lo que recomiendas?


----------



## Dreyfus (25 Ago 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿El de Fraga también lo que recomiendas?



Noooo… ese es de coña. Lo pongo ahí para que la gente vea que eso de los “nuevos órdenes” mundiales es más viejo que mear.


----------



## Adler Paulson (25 Ago 2022)

Manual de Cocina...
Varón Dominado
La sociedad industrial y su futuro


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## Xequinfumfa (28 Ago 2022)

I. de A. dijo:


> _Los amos del PSOE_ permaneció en poder de la Editorial Planeta durante seis meses, entre 1983 y 1984. En este tiempo, el libro fue leído por un miembro del PSOE y la editorial, siguiendo su consejo y el del comité asesor, no lo publicó.
> 
> Publicado finalmente en 1986, se dice que Felipe González lo prohibió. El caso es que el libro desapareció del mapa y fue descatalgado. Bonilla lo amplió más tarde en _La trama oculta del PSOE,_ en 1991, con prólogo de Ricardo de la Cierva, libro que es imposible de encontrar.
> 
> ...



No he leído el libro, pero es bastante evidente que el PSOE fue financiado y diseñado entre la Secretaría de Estado americana y la socialdemocracia europeísta de Billy Brandt. 

Mención aparte merece el fuerte componente masónico que siempre ha tenido el llamado progresismo en España, desde Sagasta hasta hoy. 

Imagino que los tiros irán por ahí.


----------



## I. de A. (28 Ago 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> No he leído el libro, pero es bastante evidente que el PSOE fue financiado y diseñado entre la Secretaría de Estado americana y la socialdemocracia europeísta de Billy Brandt.
> 
> Mención aparte merece el fuerte componente masónico que siempre ha tenido el llamado progresismo en España, desde Sagasta hasta hoy.
> 
> Imagino que los tiros irán por ahí.



Sí; pero el libro aporta información muy detallada que merece leerse. Empieza con una historia de la Sociedad Fabiana muy interesante.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Sep 2022)

Asi es, mola ser un "disidente" de ese modo


----------



## Pacoviejas (7 Sep 2022)

Cualquiera que te diga como deshacerte de las garras de los arcontes


----------



## Turgot (7 Sep 2022)

Son imbéciles


----------



## Turgot (7 Sep 2022)

El judio internacional de Ford, Henry: Pobre tapa blanda (1944) | Alcaná Libros

55 más gastos de envío 1 euro


----------



## wililon (7 Sep 2022)

Qué no que no. Que son libros prohibidos. No llega a ser por este hilo de la dark web y no los conocerías. Tienes que ir a un callejón con un monedero ETH y decir la contraseña para hacerte con un ejemplar para la doritocueva.


----------



## Gubelkian (7 Sep 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Alguien tiene la otra novela de este autor en castellano? Hunter



Con los Diarios de Turner me descojoné mucho. Lo del odio talmúdico... jajajaja

Es un libro perseguido, en efecto.

Pero hoy en día casi ni hay de eso. Es raro el libro de ese estilo que no se pueda descargar en pdf.

En los 80 había que ir a librerías especializadas de ultraderecha o ultraizquierda para esas cosas. Hoy, por muy poco que gusten, circulan libremente seguramente porque han comprendido que no se le pueden poner puertas al campo y porque además les harían más publicidad.

Si en un medio generalista saliese algo relativo a los diarios de Turner y dijesen que hay que prohibirlo, las descargas se dispararían.


----------



## JmDt (7 Sep 2022)

Los libros más anti nwo que existen son los de paladin press






Paladin Press - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Buscar esa editorial en emule o cualquier sitio de descargas y flipar.


----------



## I. de A. (7 Sep 2022)

El 16 de enero de 1999 se convocó en Barcelona una manifestación bajo los lemas: “Cerremos la librería Europa, jóvenes y trabajadores en lucha contra el fascismo.” “Contra el fascismo: Cerremos la librería nazi.”

Llegados los manifestantes a la librería de la calle Séneca, comenzaron la destrucción: lunas, vitrinas, expositores, puertas, estanterías, fotocopiadoras, teléfono, extintor, escaleras, incluso algunas baldosas. Todo quedó arrasado.

*Lanzaron a la calle unos trescientos volúmenes y les prendieron fuego sobre el asfalto*.

Lógicamente, algunos vecinos, que asistían asustados a las escenas de violencia, realizaron nuevas llamadas de auxilio, pero ningún cuerpo policial se presentó. En cuanto a la Guardia Urbana que escoltaba a los manifestantes, se retiraron cuando comenzó el asalto a la librería.

Posteriormente, en una sentencia se dictó la *incineración de 20.900 libros.*


----------



## ratoncitoperez (9 Sep 2022)

“Escucha Hombrecito“ (Wilhelm Reich) Yo tengo uno pero ya no se encuentra en ningún sitio.
”Bagatelas para una masacre” (Celini) imposible de encontrar, lo llevo persiguiendo años.


----------



## napobalo (26 Sep 2022)

El Completo Manual del Suicidio - Edición Roja

https://docer.com.ar/doc/snx1vvn


----------



## dalmore_12y (26 Sep 2022)

La trilogía de J.M. Gironella:
- Los cipreses creen en Dios (antes de la Guerra Civil)
- Un millón de muertos (durante)
- Ha estallado la paz (posguerra).

Cada uno con unas mil páginas y letra pequeña ...Los leí hace muchos años, cuando era estudiante.
Gironella a los rojos les da sarpullido.


----------



## BlueOrange (26 Sep 2022)

La *Biblia *lo será en breve y costará la vida tan solo el ser Cristiano. De hecho, llevamos ya un tiempo en listas, esperando el *Gran Reinicio* para, entre el ruido de los masónicos disturbios _"revolucionarios"_, ir asesinándonos _"discretamente"_.

Se irá lo bueno. Y se quedará el problema.








Biblias – Un Católico Perplejo


Entradas sobre Biblias escritas por Gonzalo Carlos Novillo Lapeyra




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com

















Y de paso, convertir al cristianismo en delito de odio


Decíamos ayer que Naciones Unidas, el brazo tonto-útil del Nuevo Orden Mundial (NOM) prepara un tratado vinculante verdaderamente venenoso




www.hispanidad.com

















Por ejemplo, oponerse al aborto y a la ideología de genero sería un “crimen contra la humanidad”


La ONU está negociando un tratado vinculante que hará de las enseñanzas de la Iglesia crímenes contra la humanidad, según informa Austin Rose, presidente de...




www.hispanidad.com


----------



## napobalo (27 Sep 2022)

Pongo pagina para epub de los cipreses creen en dios, darle al epub de debajo de la portada








Los cipreses creen en Dios - Epub y PDF


En esta crónica de la Segunda República, José María Gironella relata la vida de una familia de clase media, los Alvear, y a partir de aquí va profundizando en todos los aspectos de la vida ciudadana y de las diversas capas sociales. El lector asist...




ww2.lectulandia.com


----------



## Thebore (8 Dic 2022)

napobalo dijo:


> Memorias de un exnazi de david saavedra
> 
> Me lo estoy leyendo ahora, muy interesante, rebate todas las bases neonazis que durante 20 años creyo sin dudar, todo con datos reales contado desde la frialdad y la experiencia personal, muy bueno , lo recomiendo a todos
> 
> ...



El sitio parece caído. ¿Algún enlace alternativo?


----------



## Excovid (8 Dic 2022)

Thebore dijo:


> El sitio parece caído. ¿Algún enlace alternativo?








Memorias de un exnazi de David Saavedra en PDF, MOBI y EPUB gratis | Epublibre


Descargá gratis el libro Memorias de un exnazi - Memorias de un exnazi relata, en primera persona, la trascendental experiencia del autor en el interior de la burbuja nazi española




epublibre.xyz




Ahí lo tienes.


----------



## Thebore (8 Dic 2022)

Excovid dijo:


> Memorias de un exnazi de David Saavedra en PDF, MOBI y EPUB gratis | Epublibre
> 
> 
> Descargá gratis el libro Memorias de un exnazi - Memorias de un exnazi relata, en primera persona, la trascendental experiencia del autor en el interior de la burbuja nazi española
> ...



Muchas gracias pero "Contenido bloqueado por requerimiento de la Autoridad Competente, comunicado a esta Operadora"... Probaré con VPN.


----------



## Kolbe (8 Dic 2022)

rsaca dijo:


> El Nuevo Testamento. Uno de los libros más revolucionarios de la historia de la humanidad. En serio.



Uno de los más revolucionarios?, es el libro más revolucionario a una distancia sideral del segundo


----------



## Henry Rearden (8 Dic 2022)

_El libro gordo de Petete_


----------



## bocadRillo (8 Dic 2022)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> La trilogía de J.M. Gironella:
> - Los cipreses creen en Dios (antes de la Guerra Civil)
> - Un millón de muertos (durante)
> - Ha estallado la paz (posguerra).
> ...



Gironella es un autor muy interesante. 
Tengo casi todos sus libros


----------



## Gorguera (8 Dic 2022)

Excovid dijo:


> Memorias de un exnazi de David Saavedra en PDF, MOBI y EPUB gratis | Epublibre
> 
> 
> Descargá gratis el libro Memorias de un exnazi - Memorias de un exnazi relata, en primera persona, la trascendental experiencia del autor en el interior de la burbuja nazi española
> ...



¿Libro prohibido por el sistema cuando lo puedes pillar fácilmente en el corte inglés, amazon y casa del libro?
¿Libro prohibido cuando ha sido promocionado en TV, y ha ido su autor a presentarlo incluso con youtubers famosos?
¿Antisistema cuando explota el espantajo, el muñeco de paja de las cloacas del estado de los *N*e*O*nazis?
¿El mismo autor que luego se convirtió en rojo y comunista?

Perdona, pero esto es una tomadura de pelo.


----------



## Excovid (8 Dic 2022)

Thebore dijo:


> Muchas gracias pero "Contenido bloqueado por requerimiento de la Autoridad Competente, comunicado a esta Operadora"... Probaré con VPN.



Sí, tienes que usar VPN.


----------



## Excovid (8 Dic 2022)

Gorguera dijo:


> ¿Libro prohibido por el sistema cuando lo puedes pillar fácilmente en el corte inglés, amazon y casa del libro?
> ¿Libro prohibido cuando ha sido promocionado en TV, y ha ido su autor a presentarlo incluso con youtubers famosos?
> ¿Antisistema cuando explota el espantajo, el muñeco de paja de las cloacas del estado de los *N*e*O*nazis?
> ¿El mismo autor que luego se convirtió en rojo y comunista?
> ...



Y a mí que me cuentas, yo sólo he puesto un enlace para que lo puedan descargar. No he dicho ni pío.


----------



## Thebore (8 Dic 2022)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> _El libro gordo de Petete_
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1285065


----------



## frankie83 (8 Dic 2022)

napobalo dijo:


> 1984
> 
> Un mundo feliz



Qué van a estar prohibidos, los puedes comprar hoy mismo


----------



## Conde de Montecristo + (8 Dic 2022)

Rio Revuelto dijo:


> Recomendé esos dos libros exactamente a mi hijo, adolescente.
> 
> En la librería a la que acude normalmente (es de los que leen libros en papel) le dijeron literalmente: "son libros pasados de moda, no los tenemos y no los vamos a solicitar"
> 
> Esa fue la prueba de que realmente son importantes. Los encontré por mi cuenta.




Que en una librería te hablen de " libros pasados de moda " me parece delirante y absurdo, va en contra del sentido mismo de los libros y la lectura, de leer por puro amor a esta, no por modas .


----------



## Scire (8 Dic 2022)

Casi todos los libros pueden encontrarse si se quiere. No hace falta prohibir nada cuando nadie lee.

Si no encuentras tal o cual libro, cosa rara, seguramente es porque no vende. No van a reimprimir una obra para cuatro gatos, más bien pelagatos que ni se van a gastar el dinero en ella.


----------



## Marco Porcio (8 Dic 2022)

todos los de la editorial gredos clásica, donde está gran parte del verdadero conocimiento. Por algo ya entrado el régimen del 78 la cerraron y ya (literalmente) no se pueden conseguir los libros más importantes de nuestra cultura  *por internet aun se pueden encontrar gracias a gente muy muy decente


----------



## Scire (8 Dic 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> todos los de la editorial gredos clásica, donde está gran parte del verdadero conocimiento. Por algo ya entrado el régimen del 78 la cerraron y ya (literalmente) no se pueden conseguir los libros más importantes de nuestra cultura  *por internet aun se pueden encontrar gracias a gente muy muy decente



De Gredos (RBA) aún se pueden conseguir muchas cosas. Aquellas ediciones bilingües, trabajadísimas, ya no lo sé.

De nuevo, eso se debe a que la gente ya no lee. Te encuentras gente que estudia o ha estudiado Filología, pero a la que le da pereza leer libros.

Añado: antiguamente, la gente aprovechaba un viaje a París, etc., para encontrar tal o cual traducción. Ahora la gente va a París a ver el estadio del equipo de los moros, ya ni la Torre Eiffel.


----------



## Marco Porcio (8 Dic 2022)

Scire dijo:


> De Gredos (RBA) aún se pueden conseguir muchas cosas. Aquellas ediciones bilingües, trabajadísimas, ya no lo sé.
> 
> De nuevo, eso se debe a que la gente ya no lee. Te encuentras gente que estudia o ha estudiado Filología, pero a la que le da pereza leer libros.
> 
> Añado: antiguamente, la gente aprovechaba un viaje a París, etc., para encontrar tal o cual traducción. Ahora la gente va a París a ver el estadio del equipo de los moros, ya ni la Torre Eiffel.



se pueden conseguir 4 cosas de platón, heródoto, aristóteles y poco más, pero no las más importantes no. Eso lo mantienen porque ya cantaría mucho que no se pudieran conseguir. 

Lo siento pero tu argumento de que ya no se encuentran esos libros porque la gente no lee no sirve, no dudo que la gente no lea nada ni siquiera en las carreras, pero estos son libros que siempre tienen público, que siempre se van a vender. Siempre hay un mercado relativamente serio y constante de estos libros, y prueba de ello es que los de segunda mano pasan de 200 euros muchas veces. 

Es como el argumento de que se hacen películas de mierda porque es lo que le gusta a la gente; mentira, se hacen esas películas solamente y la gente que va al cine o ve eso o no ve nada porque no hay alternativa. Todo lo deciden las compañías, con libros, películas, juegos de ordenador etc. Gredos desapareció como se la conocía si no me equivoco porque la compró grupo planeta o alguna porquería de esas, y decidió aniquilarla. ¿Por qué decidió aniquilarla si tenía y seguiría teniendo mercado? Porque es lo que les ordenaron ciertas personas, para mantener oculto el conocimiento, ya estuvo a la vista mucho tiempo. Fin.


----------



## Scire (8 Dic 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> se pueden conseguir 4 cosas de platón, heródoto, aristóteles y poco más, pero no las más importantes no. Eso lo mantienen porque ya cantaría mucho que no se pudieran conseguir.
> 
> Lo siento pero tu argumento de que ya no se encuentran esos libros porque la gente no lee no sirve, no dudo que la gente no lea nada ni siquiera en las carreras, pero estos son libros que siempre tienen público, que siempre se van a vender. Siempre hay un mercado relativamente serio y constante de estos libros, y prueba de ello es que los de segunda mano pasan de 200 euros muchas veces.
> 
> Es como el argumento de que se hacen películas de mierda porque es lo que le gusta a la gente; mentira, se hacen esas películas solamente y la gente que va al cine o ve eso o no ve nada porque no hay alternativa. Todo lo deciden las compañías, con libros, películas, juegos de ordenador etc. Gredos desapareció como se la conocía si no me equivoco porque la compró grupo planeta o alguna porquería de esas, y decidió aniquilarla. ¿Por qué decidió aniquilarla si tenía y seguiría teniendo mercado? Porque es lo que les ordenaron ciertas personas, para mantener oculto el conocimiento, ya estuvo a la vista mucho tiempo. Fin.



Ojalá tengas razón, porque si hay público para ellos, publicados o no, eso libros seguirán existiendo. Yo he visto en facultades de Filología gente quejándose por tener que leerse más de diez libros al año, y gente que escribe y aun publica despreciando el valor de saber redactar un texto, que de eso ya se ocupará el corrector, el negro.

Yo me he gastado mis 50, 80 o hasta 100 euros en algunas obras clásicas, algunsa también de Gredos, por puro amor o capricho. De estos gustos ya no hablo con nadie, me los callo y los silencio.

Con todo, el conocimiento sigue ahí, al alcance de todos. Si lo quieres, puedes encontrar obras escritas en cualquier idioma, al alcance un clic. Peryo noto que a la gente, sin embargo, le da pereza, que algo más largo que un twit se le hace muy cuesta arriba.


----------



## DCLXVI (8 Dic 2022)

¿Este vale?


----------



## Marco Porcio (8 Dic 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Ojalá tengas razón, porque si hay público para ellos, publicados o no, eso libros seguirán existiendo. Yo he visto en facultades de Filología gente quejándose por tener que leerse más de diez libros al año, y gente que escribe y aun publica despreciando el valor de saber redactar un texto, que de eso ya se ocupará el corrector, el negro.
> 
> Yo me he gastado mis 50, 80 o hasta 100 euros en algunas obras clásicas, algunsa también de Gredos, por puro amor o capricho. De estos gustos ya no hablo con nadie, me los callo y los silencio.
> 
> Con todo, el conocimiento sigue ahí, al alcance de todos. Si lo quieres, puedes encontrar obras escritas en cualquier idioma, al alcance un clic. Peryo noto que a la gente, sin embargo, le da pereza, que algo más largo que un twit se le hace muy cuesta arriba.



si a la gente le da pereza es su problema, que se jodan, tú ves a lo tuyo y sobre todo no te dejes influir por nadie. 

Yo mismo tengo casi toda la colección y me los he leído casi todos. Algunos originales, otros de segunda mano, y la mayoría imprimidos después de bajarlos de internet de gene que los escanea. Como dices aún se pueden conseguir aunque como todo lleva su esfuerzo, nada se puede ocultar durante mucho tiempo.


----------



## PedroLuisHernandez1965 (8 Dic 2022)

Los discursos de Hitler de después de 1942. Ah no, que no los encontraras. 

La transcripción de los juicios de Nuremberg, ah no, que tampoco los encontrarás. 

Los de Pedro Varela, ah no, que si te los pillan en casa te caen 6 años de prisión. 

Que bonita democracia nos están montando.


----------



## midelburgo (8 Dic 2022)

Dentro de poco, todos los de Quevedo.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (8 Dic 2022)

PedroLuisHernandez1965 dijo:


> Los discursos de Hitler de después de 1942. Ah no, que no los encontraras.
> 
> La transcripción de los juicios de Nuremberg, ah no, que tampoco los encontrarás.
> 
> ...



Eso ej ke no le hinteresah a nadieh!!

A kien le ba a importah lo que dijah el lider de unoh de los bandoj en la maior guerrah de la istoriah!!! Eso es muh avurrioh!


----------



## ossirunne (8 Dic 2022)

PedroLuisHernandez1965 dijo:


> Los discursos de Hitler de después de 1942. Ah no, que no los encontraras.
> 
> La transcripción de los juicios de Nuremberg, ah no, que tampoco los encontrarás.
> 
> ...




hace no mucho busqué por internet Mein Kampf, la declaración de intenciones de Hitler, y no hubo forma de encontrarlo, realmente flipé


----------



## Maerum (8 Dic 2022)

"La doctrina secreta" lo prohibirán dentro de no mucho.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (8 Dic 2022)

ossirunne dijo:


> hace no mucho busqué por internet Mein Kampf, la declaración de intenciones de Hitler, y no hubo forma de encontrarlo, realmente flipé



Hace un par de años puse en el foro este discurso suyo, por si te interesa






Discurso íntegro de Hitler. Será la primera y la última vez que puedes leer realmente lo que decía y lo que los alemanes escuchaban.


Voy a transcribir un discurso de Hitler. Creo que es importante que se lea lo que decía y lo que los alemanes escucharon. Fuera bueno o malo. No creo que mi opinion sea importante, pero la primera vez que escuché hablar de "un gobierno mundial" fue de un discurso suyo cuando yo aun era...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Mr. VULT (8 Dic 2022)

ossirunne dijo:


> hace no mucho busqué por internet Mein Kampf, la declaración de intenciones de Hitler, y no hubo forma de encontrarlo, realmente flipé



Adolf Hitler – Mein Kampf (Ford Translation) - PDF Drive


----------



## Mr. VULT (8 Dic 2022)

PedroLuisHernandez1965 dijo:


> Los discursos de Hitler de después de 1942. Ah no, que no los encontraras.
> 
> La transcripción de los juicios de Nuremberg, ah no, que tampoco los encontrarás.
> 
> ...



La transcripcion completa de los juicios de nuremberg la encuentras en amazon. Yo la tengo.

Los discursos es mas complicado porque las ediciones suelen estar descatalogadas. Pero no solia ser algo censurado en occidente, salvo alemania, rusia y cuatro mas. 

Lo de pedro varela sí es acojonante. Que te metan en la carcel por escribir, hablar o cuestionar no tiene que ver ni con la censura ni con que el sistema te vea peligroso. Es puro odio tribal, con lo que le estan dando la razon a pedro varela y al nazionalsocialismo.


----------



## RayoSombrio (8 Dic 2022)

Martin Leon dijo:


> Tintín en el Congo.
> 
> No hay que irse tan lejos con esta chusma.



En la biblioteca de NY lo vetaron por culpa de las quejas de un nigga acomplejado.


----------



## DCLXVI (8 Dic 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> En la biblioteca de NY lo vetaron por culpa de las quejas de un nigga acomplejado.



Han ido mucho más allá:

Queman en Canadá 5.000 libros de Astérix, Tintín o Lucky Luke por "mostrar prejuicios contra los indígenas"


----------



## RayoSombrio (8 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Han ido mucho más allá:
> 
> Queman en Canadá 5.000 libros de Astérix, Tintín o Lucky Luke por "mostrar prejuicios contra los indígenas"



No me acordaba de esa barbaridad. Muy curioso cómo han acabado por convertirse exactamente en aquello que odiaban.


----------



## ASSONFIRE (8 Dic 2022)

Historia de ESPAÑA.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Han ido mucho más allá:
> 
> Queman en Canadá 5.000 libros de Astérix, Tintín o Lucky Luke por "mostrar prejuicios contra los indígenas"










"Toda literatura es peligrosa...porque no sabes donde te va a llevar...para los tiranos el control es lo principal."


----------



## RayoSombrio (8 Dic 2022)

Es que la novela ha acabado pareciéndose tanto a la realidad que les incomoda que la gente lo sepa.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (8 Dic 2022)

napobalo dijo:


> 1984
> 
> Un mundo feliz



*‘Un mundo feliz’, el tercer libro más censurado en las bibliotecas de EEUU*

Cada año la *Oficina por la Libertad Intelectual* publica una lista con los diez libros que con más frecuencia han sido censurados por las bibliotecas de Estados Unidos. El libro infantil *‘Tres con Tango’*, que cuenta *la historia de una pareja de pingüinos homosexuales que adoptan un pingüinito sigue siendo el coco de las instituciones* de mente más estrecha, aunque lo realmente sorprendente es la entrada en el tercer puesto de la lista de *‘Un mundo feliz’*, la novela distópica de Aldous Huxley. También debuta en tan selecta clasificación *‘Crepúsculo’* (Twilight), la saga de vampiros de Stephenie Meyer.
Puede que los bibliotecarios hayan retirado de las baldas los vampiros de ‘Crepúsculo’ por mala, lo que resulta intolerable aunque comprensible. Ahora bien, ¿a qué puede deberse la censura a la novela de Huxley, considerada la quinta mejor novela en inglés del siglo XX?
En la época de su publicación (1932) *el libro sufrió los embates de la censura, que consideraba que el libro atentaba contra los valores primordiales de la sociedad*. Imbuidas por la creciente atmósfera de corrección política, las bibliotecas públicas estadounidenses están restringiendo el préstamo o retirando el libro de sus fondos por *su “lenguaje ofensivo, racismo, insensibilidad y contenido sexual explícito”.* Los niños del ‘mundo feliz’ de 2540 son invitados a mantener relaciones sexuales entre sí, para afrontar su sexualidad sin prejuicios, una idea que entronca con la educación colectiva que Huxley pregonaba en ‘La isla’, la némesis de ‘Un mundo feliz’.
Los diez libros* más censurados de 2010 son los siguientes:
1) ‘_Tres con Tango’_, de Peter Parnell y Justin Richardson
2) _‘El indio más duro del mundo’_, de Sherman Alexie
3) _‘Un mundo feliz’_, de Aldous Huxley
4) ‘_Crank’_, de Ellen Hopkins
5) ‘_Los juegos del hambre’_, de Suzanne Collins
6) ‘_Lush’_, de Natasha Friend
7) ‘_What My Mother Doesn’t Know’_, de Sonya Sones
8) ‘_Por cuatro duros: cómo (no) apañárselas en Estados Unidos’_, de Barbara Ehrenreich
9) ‘_Revolutionary Voices’_, editado por Amy Sonnie
10) ‘_Crepúsculo’_, de Stephenie Meyer
* En español, los libros publicados en España, según ISBN.
Aquí puedes ver las listas de libros más censurados entre 2001 y 2010.
Visto en Asociación de Bibliotecas Americanas y en Raw Story.












‘Un mundo feliz’, el tercer libro más censurado en las bibliotecas de EEUU


Cada año la Oficina por la Libertad Intelectual publica una lista con los diez libros que con más frecuencia han sid...



www.cookingideas.es


----------



## Kurten (8 Dic 2022)

Es acojonante que en un foro de nazis nadie haya mencionado "Los fundamentos del siglo XIX", de H.S. Chamberlain

Putos cuevadoritos, ni a vuestros referentes conoceis!!!


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (8 Dic 2022)

Rio Revuelto dijo:


> Recomendé esos dos libros exactamente a mi hijo, adolescente.
> 
> En la librería a la que acude normalmente (es de los que leen libros en papel) le dijeron literalmente: "son libros pasados de moda, no los tenemos y no los vamos a solicitar"
> 
> Esa fue la prueba de que realmente son importantes. Los encontré por mi cuenta.



Dale a tu hijo El Señor de las Moscas. Debería ser obligatorio para todo padre que no quiera ver cómo su hijo se convierte en un borrego.

De nada.


----------



## Murdoch1488 (9 Dic 2022)

Vi que alguno ya pusiera una recopilacion de libros que hizo 
un camarada pero le censuraron el mensaje del forero, 
los que llevan o moderan burbuja.info

Para que mas gente los pueda tener, descargar, compartir y 
leer aqui estan:


https://archive.org/details/atombunker-libros/



Y el listado de todos los archivos:


https://archive.org/download/atombunker-libros/



Son sobre 550 libros, la mayoria prohibidos por el 
Nuevo Orden Mundial NWO, o poco conocidos.

Las tematicas van del Nacionalsocialismo, del NWO y sus agendas, 
de IIGM, de Masoneria, de la juderia internaciona, 
de conspiraciones, Tercera Posicion, Guerrea, Comunismo, 
Revisionismo Historico, Filosofia, Religion, etc.

Tambien estan disponibles en audiolibro aqui:








AtomBunker - Podcast en iVoox


AtomBunker, canal de tematicas nacionalistas, NS, anti-NOM, <br /> anti-judeomasonicas, historicas, politicas, belicas, disidentes <br /> y otros contenidos poco conocidos.<br /> <br /> ARCHIVE con miles de videos de canales y otras recopilaciones:<br />...




www.ivoox.com


----------



## Fabs (9 Dic 2022)

"El hombre y la gente" de Ortega y Gasset. Se entiende "gente" como el "das Man", el hombre vulgar o los NPC que viven "una vida falsificada" presos de una inercia social que no es Tradición ni enraizamiento en nada sino mera cáscara y apariencia. Recuerda en parte a otro buen libro: "La emboscadura" de Ernst Jünger. Aún no están prohibidos, pero a este paso...


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Dic 2022)

Murdoch1488 dijo:


> Vi que alguno ya pusiera una recopilacion de libros que hizo
> un camarada pero le censuraron el mensaje del forero,
> los que llevan o moderan burbuja.info
> 
> ...



Bufff brutal!!!


@Furymundo @Gothaus @honk-honk @Walter Sobchak @Uritorco @fachacine @El asistente de Echenique @El Gran Cid @Rose_Seraphim @Don Juan de Austria @ShellShock @LetalFantasy @César92 @EGO @Visilleras @Supremacía


----------



## Furymundo (9 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Bufff brutal!!!
> 
> 
> @Furymundo @Gothaus @honk-honk @Walter Sobchak @Uritorco @fachacine @El asistente de Echenique @El Gran Cid @Rose_Seraphim @Don Juan de Austria @ShellShock @LetalFantasy @César92 @EGO @Visilleras @Supremacía



dios bendiga los audiolibros


----------



## Uritorco (9 Dic 2022)

Recomendado. Publicado en los años ochenta.












Anarquismo, Judaísmo y Masonería - Federico Rivanera Carlés : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


Las fuerzas revolucionarias al servicio del judaísmo.



archive.org


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (9 Dic 2022)

La locura en la guerra. Psicopatología de la guerra española

Eugenesia de la Hispanidad. Regeneración de la raza

Vallejo-Nágera

Los Caballeros de La Legión todavía no, pero en 20 años veremos...


----------



## Marco Porcio (9 Dic 2022)

Libro especialmente importante, de segunda mano lo veo ahora por 650 euros ...suerte que se puede descargar.


----------



## fvckCatalonia (9 Dic 2022)

Yo puedo recomendar el libro de David Duke, "My awakening". Me parecio un buen resumen de todas las cuestiones que nos preocupan a los anti-progresistas. Esta libre de descarga en el site de DD.


----------



## Fabs (10 Dic 2022)




----------

